# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  يـــاعــيـــونــي يــــومج الــمــيــمــون عـــاد انــتـي دانــه أشلهاا السبع الايادي

## طيف وردي

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مبروك يا شعب الأمارات بالعيد *** يعله يعيد أعوام و أعوام

بقيادته خليفه الشيخ الرشيد*** تفداه روسنا و روس الاقوام




هذا موضوع مخصص حق المواضيع التجاريه اللي اتخص اليوم الوطني للامارات العربيه المتحده 
بنسوي باذن الله ملف كامل متكاامل بمواضيع اليوم الوطني

لتسهيل على الزبااين الوصوول لكل شي يخص اليوم الوطني بكل سهووله

التواصل على الخاص فقط
اما العام لعرض فقـــــط



ويرجى الالتزام بالقوانين الاداريه التي تخص العروض التجاريه من صور واضحه من تصويرج الخاص والاسعار على العام

لو سمحتن ياتااجرات ماريد اتحطن لي رواابط لمواضيع سابقه :اريد مواضووع كامل ومتكاامل



ومفوقين جميعا 
وكل عام نحنو وانتم بخير

طيف وردي



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

يزاكم الله خير على هالبادرة الطيبة و على الفكرة اللي أكثر من رائعة .. و ببدي معاكم ..










عندي عدة أنواع للتوزيعات و ممكن أسوي أنواع ثانية على طلبكم ..

*توزيعات الدخون* & *توزيعات العود المعطر* & *توزيعات اللوشنات* & *توزيعات شرايط القرآن أو المحاضرات* & *توزيعات سيديه القرآن او الاذكار او المحاضرات* & *توزيعات الأطفال* & *توزيعات الشموع* &* توزيعات ككاو فوالة* & *توزيعات العطور الميني سواء عطور الملابس* أو *عطور الفراش و المكاتب* و بعد *أحط مخلطات* اذا حابين


*أسعار التوزيعات ..*




*(1) توزيعات الدخون و العود المعطر و اللوشنات*
سعر توزيعة الدخون مع التغليف بـ 12 درهم
سعر توزيعة العود المعطر مع التغليف بـ 15 درهم
سعر توزيعة اللوشن مع التغليف بـ 8 دراهم



*أستخدم بهالتوزيعات هالغراش الراقية ..*




*(2) توزيعات المداخن الميني مع حبة دخون* 

سعر توزيعة المدخن مع دخون مع التغليف بـ 15 درهم




*(3) توزيعات المخلطات الميني .. ((توزيعات يديدة و حصرية عندي أنا و بس ))*

سعر توزيعة المخلطات الميني مع التغليف بـ 15 درهم






 (4) توزيعات شرايط القرآن و المحاضرات 

سعر توزيعة شريط القرآن بـ 5 دراهم





(5) عطر ميني .. (فرنسي أو عربي ) & عطر الفراش والسيارة و المكاتب

سعر العطر الميني بـ 12 درهم بدون تغليف
سعر العطر الميني بـ 15 درهم شامل التغليف الراقي

سعر عطر الفراش و المكاتب و السيارة الميني بـ 10 دراهم بدون تغليف
سعر عطر الفراش و المكاتب و السيارة الميني بـ 13 درهم شامل التغليف الراقي









..







*خواتي الدفع مسبق عن طريق تحويل المبلغ لحساب مندوبتي لبنك دبي الاسلامي .. و في مرات راح أقبل دفع رصيد للموبايل كعربون و بقية المبلغ عند الاستلام .. و اللي تدفع عقب تكنسل ماراح أرد لها أي مبلغ .. دامج طلبتي تستلمين .. و فكروا قبل ما اطلبون .. من تطلبون و تدفعون خلاص أشتغل على الطلبية و ماشي مجال اني أكنسل .. ما أحب أضيع تعبي و وقتي للغير جادين .. السموحة الطلب للجادات فقط

قيمة التوصيل بحسب عدد التوزيعات المطلوبة و بحسب المكان .. الغربية سعر التوصيل يبتدي من 45 درهم لـ 5 كيلو و أقل ..

- الطلب للجادات فقط -* 


..


هذا رابط الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=16314025

----------


## كوين فاشن

_حيااااااااااااااااااكمــ ~_




1. قباضه بعلم الامارات بــ40درهم











2. خواتم وااااو بألوان علم الامارات~





























3. عقـــد جنــآآآن ~






4.شغابات مميزه

















*5. اســـاور*













































6. شيــــلهـ بــ 100درهم حاليا~



























/




/













*التوصيل سلم واستلم عن طريق شركه توصيل مقابل 25درهم ~*

*التواصــــل عبر الخاص*

*(اي بيانات ناقصه يعتبرالطلب ملغي!)*






*لزياره مجموعتي الاولــى اضغطي هنــــآآآآ . . .*

----------


## مبروكين

مسااااااااء الخييييرات
تفضــــــلووو


.
.
4 دبابيس صغار ب 10 
4 دبابيس كبار ب 10

.
.
2 حيل ب 8 دراهم

.
.
علم للسياره ي 3 دراهم
 
.
.
كاب ورقي متوفر فقط ب 7 دراهم 
القطني ب 10 درهم متوفر (واحد فقط)

.
.
وردة 2 ب 7 دراهم

.
.
3 دبابيس ذهبيه ب 10
3 دبوس يغامز ب 10 

.
.
3 ب 10 دراهم 

.
.
الكميه محدووووووووووووودة بنااااااااااااااااات 
.
.
.
مــــــداخن عيد الاتحــــــــاد 

سعر المدخن 70 درهم الحجم وسط طبعا تقدرين تختارين اللون المناسب لج
الالوان المتوفره ابيض+احمر+اصفر+اخضر+بنفسجي+بني فاتح+وردي .. 






ترقبــــــــوووو المجموووعه اليديده قريبا في موضوع منفصل 
.
.
.

----------


## الفراشة2020

SIZE="5"]حبيت اشاركن الفرحة والاحتفال بيوم اتحاد دولتنا الحبيبة
وعندي اكثر من شي وقسمتهم لمجموعات وعند الطلب
يرجى ذكر اسم المجموعه ورقم الغرض
واللون والعدد
الطلب عالخاص والتوصيل سلم واستلم عن طريق شركة توصيل

مجموعة الاعلام




العلم بالعصا الخشبية ب 8 والاثنين ب 15
العلم بو العصا البلاستيكية البيضاء ب 4 والثلاثة ب 10
العلم بو العصا البلاستيكية السوداء ب 1 درهم بس
اما العلم الصغير بدرهمين لانه له قطعه بلاستيكية ويثبت على السيارة



مجموعة الاساور



الاساور المطاطية ب 3دراهم والاربعه ب 10
والاسوره الخضراء والحديدية الاخيرة ب 5 دراهم


وهاي الاسواره ب 15 درهم وممكن اسويلج اي اسم تحبين واي لون للاسوارة الجلد والسعر يختلف على حسب عدد الحروف

مجموعة اغطية للشعر وشالات



ربطات للشعر ب 5دراهم



شال حرير ب 20 درهم



شال حرير ب 10 دراهم



شال صوف ب 25 درهم


قبعه صوف ب 15 درهم



مريلة العلم مناسبة للبنات والاولاد ب 15 درهم


مجموعة البالونات

 

البالونه بدرهم واحد فقط




مجموعة البروشات



البروش اللي بفيونكه الحبة ب 5 دراهم
والدائري ب 3
واللي عليهم صورة الشيخ خليفة والشيخ زايد الله يرحمه ب 1 درهم بس
اما الميدالية ب 2 درهم

مجموعة الرسم على الوجه



النوع الاول الدائرة ب 5 دراهم
اللي في الوسط ب 15 درهم
والاخير ب 10 دراهم


مجموعة زينة السيارة



الاستيكر الكبير ب 20 درهم
اما اللي تحت عاليمين والثاني والثالث ب 5 دراهم
والاخير ب 10 دراهم[/SIZE][/QUOTE]

----------


## الفراشة2020

QUOTE=الفراشة2020;16485049]

شرايط لامعه للاحتفالات ب 10 دراهم



زينة القصاصات العلبة ب 25
شرايط لامعه لتزيين الاماكن والسيارات الحبة ب 10 والاربع الوان ب 40
علبة الوروود المجففة ب 15 درهم



مجموعة التوزيعات



علب على شكل علم الامارات 
الصغيرة ب 5 دراهم والكبيرة ب 10 دراهم
واذا حبيتي احطلج حبة دخون او عطر ميني او لوشن بعطر فرنسي
بتصير العلبة الصغيرة ب 15والكبيرة ب 20
وبحطلج داخلها من الاواراق اللامعه المقطعه او الورد المجفف بالوان العلم حسب رغبتج



دروع كرسالتيه الكبير ب 25
والصغير ب 20
وممكن اغلفهم لج وبيصير السعر الكبير ب 30
والصغير ب 25



اكياس على شكل ولد وبنت الحبة ب5 دراهم
تفدرين تحطين توزيعاتج فيها
واذا تحبين احطلج حبة دخون او غرشة عطر ميني او لوشن ميني
وبيصير السعر15 دراهم بس

ولبنات الجامعات والكليات خصم للطلبات الكبيرة وتوصيل للجامعه


اكسسوارات نسائية



خواتم العلم الاول ب 40 اما الثاني والثالث ب 35



مال الذن ب 20 درهم



حلق دائري مجموعه مختلفة الاحجام ب 5 دراهم للمجموعه



اطواق بنوتية ب 10 دراهم ما عدا بو الريش ب 5



تك تك الاربعه ب 5 دراهم




شباصة الريش ب 10 دراهم



شباصات ساتان الحبة ب 35 اختاري اللون اسود او ابيض او احمر او اخضر
واختاري الاكسسوار شرايط فيونكه او شرايط ملفوفة او شرايط على شكل وردة
او وروود بالوان العلم او خرز بالوان العلم



مناكير على شكل قلم الاربعة ب 80 درهم



مناكير اسلامي الاربعه ب 20 درهم[/QUOTE]

----------


## الفراشة2020

> علاقة تيلفون ب 20 درهم
> 
> 
> 
> علاقة تيلفون ب 25 درهم
> 
> 
> 
> علاقة للشنطة ب 25
> ...

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
كل عام وإماراتنــا الغاليه بألف خير  
علشــان نحتفل بهاليوم لازم نكون متميزين بإكسسواراتنا 
وإن شاء الله تنال أعجابكم المجموعه  
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 





يتبـــع

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

يتبـــع

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

التوزيعات  
 





تم الموضوع 

وإلي يعجبها شي .. حياها الله على الخاص

----------


## &هجير&

بسم الله 

شكرا طيف علي الموضوع الحلوووووووووووووو 

عندي قباضات اليوم الوطني 

الاولي علي 45 والثانيه علي 40 درهم 
وعندي بالدرزن سعر خاااااااااااااااااااااص 




هذي الاولي 45 درهم 







الثاااااااانيه 40 درهم 



وهذي طلبيه وحده من الخوات في قبااااااااضااااااتي

----------


## كعبية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

العرض الاول

العرض الاول لقطعه وااحده فقط .. وهي عباره عن سياده بالوان العلم
شغل يدوي وسفه حرمة مواطنة .. السعــر 1000 درهم شامل التوصيل

الشغل متميز وصعب تلقين مثل هالديزاين في السفافة ..
(( لاحظي خط ال zigzag هذا المميز في السياده وصعب تلقينه في السوق ))


هذي الصورة توضح الحجم .. طولها يساوي اربع مساند
(( كبيرة ما شاء الله ))
 


هذي صورة دورات البداية .. الوان العلم الاربع
 

وهذي الصورة توضع الدورات او الفات 
في الصورة نص الدورات من جهة وحده وهي نفسها على الجهة الثانية طبعا ^^
 

عن قرب ..
 

عن قرب اكثر ...


 


اتنمى الرجوع لقراءة التعليمات على هذا الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=578765



~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~
~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~
~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~









العرض الثاني




العرض الحين لــبرقع بــــحجم صغير جدا جدا

في صورة مقارنة بحجمه مع الدرهم الاماراتي 


طبعا البرقع صغيــر جدا ما ينلبس 

فقط للاغراض التراثية او الزينه

مثلا.. ( للتوزيعات .. للاهداء.. علاقة.. للمتاحف المصغره..الــخ )

والحين موسم اليوم الوطني .. وكل عنده افكار و يحب يشارك فيها 

خواتي


الطلب فقط فقط فقط للجااااااااداااااااات

و ما استقبل طلبية إلا لــــــــ 10 برقع او اكثر

اما اقل من هالعدد .. فاسمحووووووووولي  :Smile: 

البرقع الواحد عــلى 20 درهم

لــــــــــــكن للي بتاخذ اكثر عن 20 برقع لها خصم خاص .. << التفهاهم على الخاص  :Smile: 

لمشاهدة الموضوع الاصلي .. هنا
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=551808



~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~
~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~
~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~









العرض الثالث


حابة تكشخين بنتج فــعيد الاتحاد 

حابة بنتج تكون مميزة بين ربعها 

حابة تفرحين بنتج باحلى هدية

بنتج بتشارك فالحفل ومب عارفه كيف تعدلينها

الحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــل

برقع للبنوته من كعبية







البرقع ينفع للبنوتات تقريبا من عمر 3 --- 7 سنوات

البرقع الواحد علــى 30 درهم ،، والدرزن بـ 300 درهم
لمشاهدة الموضوع الاصلي هنا
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=331372



للطلب

ارسال رساله .. وتوضحين المطلوب بالضبط مع العدد 

طبعا مع ارفاق البيانات:

الاسم:...
الرقم :....
رقم احتياط : .....
الامارة:.....
العنوان:....


وحياكم الله  :Smile:

----------


## راعيةالعين

*السلااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته 

شحالكم خواتي العزيزااات .. ؟ ؟ 

اليوم يايبه لكم عرض حلوو ومميز ليوم الاتحااد .. أساور علم الإمارات السعر الحبة 35 درهم
والله إنهن عالطبيعة أحلى بوااااااااااااااااايد واللي بتاخذ مرة متأكدة مليون في المية إنها بترد تاخذ منهن ثاني وثالث مرة ....

للطلب ارسال البيانات عالخاص التوصيل عن طريق مندوب مصري سعر التوصيل حسب المنطقة
الدفع عند الاستلام

ملاحظة : اي وحدة بتكنسل ولا مابتستلم الطلبية بتدفع 25 درهم .. فبلييييييز لاتخسروني وآخر شي تكنسلون ولا ماتردون عالمندوب ) واللي مابتدفع بيكون في ذمتها أنا مابطالب حد .. بيكون الدفع عن طريق تحويل رصيد في حال بغيتي تكنسلين طلبيتج وأنا مطرشتنها ...*






[/QUOTE]

----------


## Tasty

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> [IMG][/IMG]
> سعر الاسكارف 35درهم 
> الشحن25 
> ارسليلي على الخاص العدد والبيانات 
> ادعولي بالتوفيق

----------


## bellegirl

للهم إني أعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع   وقلب لا يخشع, 
ونفس لا تشبع   ودعوة لا يستجاب لها.



الســـــــــــلام علـيــــكم خـــواتي 

عســــــــاكن كلكم بخــــير يـــــــارب 



اليـــــــوم جبــــــــــــــــت لكم أشيــــــــــاء وايــــــــــد حلوة حق يــــــــــوم الإتـــــــــحاد




بســـــــــم الله نبــــــدأ ^^

تعلـــــيقات المــــــــوبــايل الشوارفســـــــــكي الكبــيــــــــــــــــرة







الســــعر 30 درهم فقـــــــــط





تعلـــــيقات المــــــــوبــايل الشوارفســـــــــكي الصغــــــــــيرة 



بــــ 20 درهم فقـــــــــــط


واهــــــــــــــــــــني صورة جماعيـــــــــــة عسب نشــــــــــوف الفــــــرق ^^

 

والحين شــــــــــــــال الإمــــــــــــــــارات كشخــــــــــــــــة على اللبـــــــس متر ونصـــف ّّّّّّّّّ__^



بـــــــــ 30 درهم فقـــــــــط

وبـــس اخواتـــــــــي ,, العدد محــــــــــــــدود


سلـــم واستـــلم عن طريـــــق راك إكسبريــــــــــــس

25 درهـــــم ,, المنطــــــــقة الغربــــــية والمناطــــــق النائيــــــــــة 45

ودعوة طيبة من خاطركم تكفيــــــــني

{ربي إني لما أنزلت إلي من خيرٍ فقير}

أحبــــكم في الله 



وأمانة هذي الاشياء ماتتلبس في الاماكن العامة إلا الشالات بالنسبة للشباب ^^

----------


## Um_Raian

:Salam Allah: 

كسرنا حاجز التقليد ويبنالكم أشياء يديدهـ وراقيهـ 



يالله بسم الله نبدأ 



( 1 )

توزيعات الكبار عبارة عن عود معطر (( جذااااااب )) مع التغليف بأكياس التور المزراي بالذهبي على شكل ألوان علم الإمارات واذا تبين نحطها لج مع كيس علم الإمارات بـ15درهم سعر ولا أروع ،، مع البخور بـ 12 درهم<<< شو هالأسعار الغاويهـ ،، ومع اللوشن بـ 8 دراهم <<< الصرااحة ابلااااش 









إلي تبااا سلة التوزيعااات بـ 40 درهم






( 2 ) 

توزيع العطر بغرش الكريستال ،، عطور مركزة وفواحهـ ،،من عطر جميرا وزفة العروس واتلانتس المميز مع التغليف بالتور فرو علم الإمارات بـ 20 درهم ..






العطر مع هالغرشهـ بـ 10 دراهم مع التغليف بتور الوان الامارات وفرو 






( 3 )

توزيع المباخر الفخمهـ بـ 20 درهم مع بخور أو عود معطر (( حسب الطلب ))،، واذا حابين المبخر بروحهـ بـ 15 درهم مع التغليف بالتور أو كيس علم الإمارات ..











( 4 ) 

توزيع المرش أحطلج فيهـا عطر فراش روعهـ بريحة دهن العود أو المنجا بـ 18درهم مع نفس التغليف




والمرش الثاني بــ 13 درهم مع التغليف




يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Um_Raian

توزيعات الأطفال 



( 1 ) 




أحطلج التاج بالوان العلم مع حبة من كل نوع من الحلاوة مع حبة بالونهـ و زوجين من الشباصات وكل هااا بـ 15 درهم

























( 2 ) 

البروش بـ 8 دراهم





( 3 ) 

التحف بـ 10 دراهم مع الحلاوة الحمرا محبوبة الاطفال ومع التغليف






واتمنى ان الصورة اتكون واضحهـ ،، والسموحهـ منكم ع القصوور 


وربي يحفظكم

----------


## Amo0one

السلااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته 

شحالكم خواتي العزيزااات .. ؟ ؟ 

اليوم يايبه لكم عرض حلوو ومميز ليوم الاتحااد .. 
بنااتج بيستاانسون علييه وااااايد .. 

فالبداية حبيت أنبه .. لاا أحلل لأي وحده ليوم القيامه .. تنقل الفكرره لا لنفسها ولا تبيعهااا .. 

وفترة الطلب أسبوعين .. فقط .. عشان الوالدة تبدأ تشتغل عليهم لأنها بتسير الحج ان شاء الله وماتقدر عقب تسوي شي .. 


بسم الله أبدأ 


أسااور .. 

الوحده ع 25 درهم .. متعوب عليها .. ومطلووبه فكل مكااان .. بالدراااازن والله .. المحلاات أشتروهاا من عندناا .. 









وهاي الأسواره ع 15 درهم 




وهاي الميداليه حلوه وراقيه جداا ع 25 درهم .. 






تااج أو طووق 
ع 15 درهم 







وها التااج ع 20 درهم 





وهذا التاااج ع 15 درهم 


والتوصيل عن طريق شركة سلم واستلم 

الاسم 
المبايل
الاماره 


والتواصل ع الخااص


واشكر كل البناات اللي طلبووو مني

----------


## *ام حمد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


توزيعات مميزة لاخواتي المميزات اعضاء منتدى سيدات اعمال الامارات 


عبارة عن دخون عليه علم الامارات العربية المتحدة 







8دراهم للحبة الواحدة 


للطلب رسالة خاصة تحتوي عالبيانات التالية

الاسم
الامارة
رقم موبايل
عنوان البيت
التوصيل 25لجميع الامارات ماعدا الغربية

----------


## دمووووع

*مبــروووك يــا شــعـــب الامــــارات بـــالــعيـــد.....يـــعـــلـه يــعيـــد اعـــــوام واعـــــوااام* 
*بــقيـــادتــه خـــليـــفـه الشــيـــخ الــرشيــــد.....تـــفــداهـ روســنـــا وروس الاقـــــــوام* 


*بما ان عيد الاتحاد جرب...حبيت اعرض عليكم هالمجمووووعه المميزه جدا..*
*بتفتكين من عوار الراس كله...المجموعه كاااامله للمناسبه كلها*  

*تتكون من 10 اشيااااء مميزه ....*
*والصور بتوضح كل شي ......* 


*الكااب >>>>>>>>> رووعه..بصراحه* 
 

*البالونات و الكرتون فيه 12 بالون...من كل لون 3 بالونات..ومكتوب عليهم I ♥ UAE*
** 

*الاساور هني بس صورت اللونين..الاسود والاحمر عندي منه بعد ابيض واخضر..*
** 
*ما تكتمل الكشخه الا بالالوان ...خاصه للويه...*
** 

*هذا بالون الهواء...شرات بالون الغاز...بس هذا انتي تنفخينه عادي والكيس فيه 2..ترااه طويل بس ما يبان فالصوره..*
** 

*وهاي تعليقه مميزه ..واللي حابه اوفر لها شكل ثاني تكون فيه صوره الشيخ خليفه والا الشيخ محمد فالها طيب...* 
** 

*ما تحلى الكشخه الا بالشال...القطعه حرير..من جدام ومن ورى..*
** 
 

*الاقنعه ...قناع الدلع وقناع الفراشه ...تختارين واحد منهم..*
** 
 
*الاطواااق ...روووعه اشكالهن...*
** 


*واخيييييرا...*
*الفصوص...ترومين تحطينهن عالموبايل...*
*ترومين تحطينهن عالشيله...ولو ما كنتي فايجه ولا تبين تخسرين عمرج بيزات على كمن ساعه...لزقيهن عالشيله وخلصت السالفه...يا بروحه والا بالقلووو...* 
** 

*سعر المجموعه كااامله بس 65 درهم*  
*اتمنى ان مجموعتي نالت على اعجابكم...*
*واتريا طلباتكم على الخاص مع البيانات كامله..*
*((( الاسم+الموبايل+الامارة+المنطقه))*
*+ اختيار نوع القناع ...* 

*الدفع سلم واستلم ..*
*التوصيل عن طريق شركات التوصيل او مندوب خاص ..ويكون على المشتريه..* 



*تحيتي المعطره*

----------


## الورد الأحمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلحين دوري بالعرض

وروود الجوري من الكوروشييه .... بحجم كف اليد .... تنفع تجمعينها مع بعض بطريقة مبتكرة منج وتسوين منها باقة ورد من علم الإمارات......أو تزينينها بإي طريقة تحبينها... وممكن تعلقينها بدبوس على طرف القميص....وممكن على شكل توزيعات من الحجم المتوسط

المهم كان سعرها ب 20 ... وعشان عيد الإتحاد صار سعرها ب 15 درهم.... وللطلبيات فوق 100 درهم سعر خاص جداً......






للتواصل على الخااااااااااااص

----------


## ليدي بيرد

*السلام عليكم .. شحالكم بنات 
عساكم بخير .. اليوم يبت لكم توزيعات اليوم الوطني بطابع تراثي .. 
مجسمات صغيرة تدل على تراث بلادنا .. 

أتمنى الموضوع ينال إعجاب الكل .. 

أخليكم مع الصور ..* 


*هاي أول توزيعة .. الحبة ب 20 ويا الشوكليت بألوان العلم وتعمدت أحط فهالموضوع كل من الطابع التراثي والحضاري من حيث لف البوكس ..* 









أم هاي التوزيعة ب 15 ..










توزيعات الدلة .. 
الحبة ب 25






[img]

http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/images/uaewomen-fba3f4a149.jpg[/img]






وبسس .. للطلب ع الخاص والإستفسار ع العام

----------


## من أنا

إماراتي .. إماراتي .. إلين الموت .. إماراتي .. إماراتي .. بعالي الصوت
إماراتي .. معي أغلا من الغالي .. إماراتي .. بقلبي حبها منحوت
مع الأفلاك لي من عزتي هامة .. إماراتي .. براس الشامخ المنعوت
إماراتي .. بجوي و بري و بحري .. لي الأقدام عني ما يفوت الفوت
إماراتي .. إماراتي .. و صوتي صوت .. إماراتي شجاع و لا أهاب الموت 

إماراتي

إماراتي

إماراتي


عاد عيدج يا اماراتي ..

احبج موووووووووت يا بلادي ..

المشاعر جياشة 

والاحساس ينبع من قلب ينبض بالوفا ...

ولهذا اليوم كل منا له طريقته بالاحتفال ..

وانا يبت لكم توزيعات ..

بلون الخضرة الكاسية للبلاد ولون الدم إلي بنرش فيه الاعادي وبياض قلوب سكانها وسواد يومك ياعدووو





سعر كل مدخن+البخور+التغليف 10 دراهم 

وإلي حابه احط لها التوزيعات بسله راقية مع تغليف سلفون وشرايط تضيف 50 درهم للطلبية..

هذه صورة السلة ..
http://img102.herosh.com/2009/10/05/475293469.jpg

وللي حابه توزع لوشنات ..

غلفتها لكم بنفس الوان العلم ..

واللوشنات راقية وترفع الراس ..

بالفواكه ..

وهذه صورة اللوشنات..



وكل غرشة بـــ 8 دراهم مع التغليف ..

واذا حابين نفس السلة إلي فوق من عيوني تضيفون على الاجمالي 50 درهم ..

سلم واستلم سعر التوصيل يبدا من 25 درهم ويزيد بزيادة الوزن وحسب المنطقة ..

واما إلي حابه اسويلها بالوان ثانية بعد من عيوني بس الدفع مقدم على حسابي فبنك دبي الاسلامي ..

وحياكم الله

----------


## بيت البسكويت

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بيت البسكويت
> 
> السلام عليكم 
> بنات مب كل شي اهنا شغل يد بعض الاشيا جاهزة
> البروش على 5 دراهم فقط(عند الطلب يرجى ذكر اللون اخضر او احمر)
> 
> 
> سوار الاطفال (20 درهم) يتمطط والطفلة عمرها 2 سنة بس طبعا ينلبس لاكبر او اصغر
> 
> ...


اللى تبى اتشوف شغلات زيادة تروح للنك اللى في توقيعي

----------


## أسرار111

عاد عيدج يا اماراتي
توزيعات تراثية




هذي توزيعات تراثية 

المهفة بحجم صغير للتوزيعات مع حبة شوكليت عليها علم الامارات وممكن نكتب لج بطاقة اهداء مع الاسم ب 10درهم



كيس قماش السدو مع الشوكليت ب 10درهم





كيس السدو مع المهفة والشوكليت ب 15درهم









هذا الحجم مع حجم الموبايل عسب تعرفون كيف حجم االتوزيعات

للي حابة تطلب
تطرش 

العدد المطلوب
الاسم
الرقم
الامارة
اقل طلبية 10حبات

التوصيل عن طريق مندوب 25درهم - 30درهم حسب كمية التوزيعات

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

صدقوني أن قلوبنا الآن تذق في الثانيه الواحدة أربع مرات !
أربعة دقات في أربعة ألوان ونموت من أجلها
في سلام وفخر من القلب لهذا الوطن الغاليأضع بين أياديكم تواقيع بسيطة جداً ولكن مضمونها لايُقاس

فالشاعر قال:


الإمارات فيها إنجذابي كسر حدود الإنجذاب
صعبهـ حسابــــه حتى نيـــــوتن ماحسبها ..




إماراتي .. إماراتي .. إلين الموت .. إماراتي .. إماراتي .. بعالي الصوت

إماراتي .. معي أغلا من الغالي .. إماراتي .. بقلبي حبها منحوت

إماراتي .. إماراتي .. ظلال الراس .. إماراتي .. إماراتي .. و أنا مبخوت

مع الأفلاك لي من عزتي هامة .. إماراتي .. براس الشامخ المنعوت

إماراتي .. بجوي و بري و بحري .. لي الأقدام عني ما يفوت الفوت

إماراتي .. إماراتي .. و صوتي صوت .. إماراتي شجاع و لا أهاب الموت 




شنطه 200 درهم



كوفيه 60 درهم



بروش او سويره ب40



بروش او سويره حسب الطلب 40 درهم





حلق ب30



قباضه ب10 دراهم



مشبك 20 درهم




بروش او سويره 40 درهم



20 درهم

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

30 درهم



15 درهم



بروش 40



للمبايل 15



20 درهم



20 درهم

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

أساور عيد الاتحاد
2 قطع ب10



توزيعات المرشات بالعطر أي لون بغيتيه ولأي مناسبه واذا كانت الكميه كبيره تزيين الستاند يكون عليه
1 قطع ب20





توزيعات الدخون يكون تزيينها على شكل باقه ورد ومتوفر 3 الوان الأحمر لكافه المناسبات ,الوردي لمواليد البنات أو الحفلات,الأزرق الفاتح لمواليد الأولاد والحفلات
1قطع ب10




قلوب صغيره لميني ساندويش او الكاب كيك ,,عبري عن فرحتج بالعيد الوطني
8 قطع ب 10



بروش عيد الأتحاد
1قطع ب10

----------


## الامارات

مرحباااااااااااااااا.. 
أرقى يوم وطني وياي.... 

مهفات اليوم الوطني .... 

الحبه ب 12 درهم... 
 
أكياس للتوزيعات... عندي نوعين... 
الدرزن 40 درهم... 
النوع الأول ...
1  
النوع الثاني ...
2  

أساور ... 
الدرزن 55 درهم...
ويكون مشكل كل الألوان...

----------


## Bumble Bee

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله 
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه 



الاسعار:
استكر الواحد 200 درهم
واذا طلبتي 2 وفوق بحسب لج الوحده على 175
واذا 5 و فوق بحسب لج الوحده ب 150

----------


## Strawberry

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته,


كل عام وانتوا بخير بمناسبة قرب ذكرى اليوم الوطني ال38 لدولة الامارات 

وبهالمناسبه العزيزه اقدم لكم مجموعتي للي حابين يتميزون بشي يدييد في هذا اليوم



خواتم: الخاتم ب 30





اسوارة: الحبه ب 25 




علاقة تلفون: الحبه ب 20





اكسسوار للشعر: الحبه ب 25





عضاضه للشعر: الحبه ب 30





كاب: الحبه ب 20





ميداليات: الميدالية ع 35





الحلق ع 35 





العقد ب 35





الحلق ع 30




للطلب يرجى ارسال رسالة مع التفاصيل

الاسم:
الاماره:
رقم الموبايل:
رقم البضاعه: 
اللون:
الكميه:

والتوصيل عن طريق الخدمة سلم واستلم


بلييز للجاادين فقط


والسموحه,, ^^

----------


## Um.Nasser

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
________________________________________


يـًُـآآدآري لـُـو اكـتـُـًـب في حبـــكـ دووآآووين .. والله مـآآ سـددت غـُـًــلآكـ العبـآآرآآتــًــٍـ

مــن عشقــًـٍـي لـكـ ودي اطــُــٍـووف البلآديـًــٍن ..وآقوول انـًــٍآآ يآآ نــًــٍـآآآس احـًـٍــب الامــآرآآت 


كـــُـٍــل عــُــٍآآآم وآمـًـٍـآآرتنــُـًـآآآ بخيـًــٍـــــر .. 




هذي مجموعة العلم للاولاد 

طربوش للاولاد بلون العلم يتوفر منه 3 اطوال وكل طول حجمين ( رفيع / سميك )
السعر : القصير 15 درهم / الوسط 20 درهم / الطويل 25 درهم


شال العلم رقم 1....... 20 درهم


شال العلم رقم 2.......10 درهم


شال العلم رقم 3 .......شال صوف + قبعة = ....25 درهم


عصا ( مطرق ) بالوان العلم .....الرفيع 15 درهم والمتين 20 درهم


اعلام بالاستاند تركب على السيارة.............10 دراهم



قميص العلم الواحد بـ 25 درهم



كاب العلم في منه حجمين صغير وكبير والسعر واحد 15 درهم



كاب المشجعين جحم كبير 40 درهم


معصم الحبة 5 دراهم

----------


## Um.Nasser

طقم معصم وربطة الراس للاولاد ......10 دراهم



بروش رقم 1( بوشريط )..........5 دراهم


بروش رقم 2..........الحبة درهمين


بروش رقم 3...................الحبة درهمين



بروش رقم 4...............الحبة درهمين


بروش رقم 5 ..........الحبة 3 دراهم




شنطة الموبايل الحبة 10 دراهم



استكر للموبايل على شكل العلم 20 درهم على شكل قوس 10 دراهم



ميدالية الموبايل علم...................5 دراهم



ميدالية الموبايل على شكل قلوب بـ 10 دراهم للحبة

.jpg][/url

----------


## ملكة الذوق

أحب أن اوضح لكم .... أن هذه الفلاشاااات والإكسسوارات 

❤❤❤ من تصميمي الخاص ❤❤❤ 

وحصريااااا عندي بالإمارات وخارج الإمارات 

الفلاشات نوعين من الكريستال 

النوع الأول --بالكريستال السوارفسكي الأصلي ويأتي بالدرجة الأولى 

ولمعته على الطبيعة جدا جدا رائعـــة غير الصور

النوع الثاني --- بالكريستال التشيكي ويأتي بالدرجة الثانية

ولمعته تأتي أخف من الكريستال الأصلي

بسم الله نبدأ عرضنا المميز حصري ملكة الفلاشاااااااات

(( 1 )) القلب السادة 

الدرجة الأولى ---- الكريستال السوارفسكي

2جيجا 150 درهم

4جيجا 220 درهم

❤❤❤ ❤❤❤ ❤❤❤ 

الدرجة الثانية ---- الكريستال التشيكي
1جيجا 80 درهم 

2جيجا 110 درهم

4جيجا 170 درهم








(( هذه من تصويري و تصميمي الخاص ))

الأسعار كلها متشابهة --- ويلي يبغي يعطيني رقم الموديل 



القلب مع الأكسسوارات بالفصوص الكريستال السوارفسكي الأصلي 

2جيجا 200 درهم

4جيجا 260 درهم

القلب مع الإكسسوارت بالفصوص التشيكي 

1 جيجا 120 درهم

2 جيجا 150 درهم 

4 جيجا 210 درهم 

(( 2 )) القلب مع ميدالية المفتاح 





(( 3 )) 




(( 4 )) 




(( 5 ))



 القلب مع الأكسسوارات بالفصوص الكريستال السوارفسكي الأصلي 

المسباح المضغوط -- كريستال 80 بالمئة 

مضموم بالسلسال --- وله حلقات فصوص اصلي 

2جيجا 200 درهم

4جيجا 260 درهم

القلب مع الإكسسوارت بالفصوص التشيكي 

1 جيجا 120 درهم

2 جيجا 150 درهم 

4 جيجا 210 درهم 

(( 6 )) 


القلب مع الأكسسوارات بالفصوص الكريستال السوارفسكي الأصلي 

المسباحالكريستال الاصلي المدور حجم وسط 

مضوم بسلال روديوم وله حلقات فصوص اصلي

2جيجا 210 درهم

4جيجا 260 درهم

القلب مع الإكسسوارت بالفصوص التشيكي 

1 جيجا 130 درهم

2 جيجا 160 درهم 

4 جيجا 220 درهم 

(( 7 )) 



القلب مع الأكسسوارات بالفصوص الكريستال السوارفسكي الأصلي 

المسباح الكريستال الاصلي المدور حجم كبير

مضوم بسلال روديوم وله حلقات فصوص اصلي --وختمة المسباح زاركون

مضموم بالسلسال --- وله حلقات فصوص اصلي 

الصورة موضح شكل فصوص الزاركون 



2جيجا 240 درهم

4جيجا 270 درهم

القلب مع الإكسسوارت بالفصوص التشيكي 

1 جيجا 150 درهم

2 جيجا 180 درهم 

4 جيجا 240درهم 

(( 8 ))



يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــع]

----------


## ملكة الذوق

الان نبتدي بميداليات الكريستال الأصلي

هذه علاقة لمرأة السيارة بصورت الشيخ زايد رحمه الله

وهي من نوعية الروديوم والكريستال الأصلي حجم وسط 

(( 10 )) سعرها 160 درهم 






هذه علاقة لمرأة السيارة علم الامارات 

وتصلح سلسال للصدر --- الحمد لله لاقت اقبال كبير بعيد الاتحاد

من الكريستال الأصلي داخله سلسال روديوم وحجم الحب الكبير

على الطبيعة لمعة الكريستاال اجمل بكثير

(( 11 )) سعرها 160 درهم 





 هذه علاقة لمراية السيارة علم الامارات 

كلمة الله --- من نوعية الروديوم مرصعة بالفصوص

من الكريستال الأصلي 

(( 12 )) سعرها 170 درهم 





طقم المسابح الكريستال الأصلي حجم كبير 

المسباح الكبير للسيارة مع مسباح ميدالية المفتاح 

مضموم بسلسال روديوم -- وداخله حلقات من الفصوص الأصلي 

وينتهي بالزاركون -- كما موضح بالصورة

(( 14 )) سهره 340 درهم 



هذه تصوير قريب للزاركون 



طقم المسابح الكريستال الأصلي حجم متوسط 

المسباح الكبير للسيارة مع مسباح ميدالية المفتاح 

مضموم بسلسال روديوم -- وداخله حلقات من الفصوص الأصلي 

المسباح الكبير اخره فصوص زاركون 

(( 15 )) سعره 280 درهم 



طقم المسابح الحب المضغوط 90 بالمئة كريستال 

المسباح الكبير للسيارة مع مسباح ميدالية المفتاح 

مضموم بسلسال روديوم -- وداخله حلقات من الفصوص الأصلي 

(( 16 )) 200 درهم 



يلي حابب ياخذ المسابيح كل وحدة بروحها 

مسباح حجم كبير أصلي حجم الخرز كبير

مضموم بسلسال روديوم وداخله حلقات فصوص اصلي

وأخره فصوص زاركون

(( 17 )) سعره 250 درهم 



(( 18 )) 

مسباح كريستال اصلي حجم الخرز وسط 

مضموم بسلسال روديوم وداخله حلقات فصوص اصلي

سعره 200 درهم






مسباح كريستال مضغوط 90 بالمئة كريستال

مضموم بسلسال روديوم وداخله حلقات فصوص اصلي

(( 19 )) سعره 150 درهم 



يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## ملكة الذوق

مسباح كريستال اصلي حجم الخرز كبير

مضموم بسلسال روديوم وله حلقات من الفصوص الاصلي 

ونهايته فصوص زاركون 

يوجد منه ميدالية للمفتاح .....وعلاقة للهواتف المتحركة

(( 20 )) سعرها 100 درهم








مسباح كريستال اصلي حجم الخرز متوسط

مضموم بسلسال روديوم وله حلقات من الفصوص الاصلي 

يوجد منه ميدالية للمفتاح .....وعلاقة للهواتف المتحركة

(( 21 )) سعره 70 درهم 





مسباح كريستال اصلي80 بالمية كريستال

مضموم بسلسال روديوم وله حلقات من الفصوص الاصلي 

يوجد منه ميدالية للمفتاح .....وعلاقة للهواتف المتحركة

(( 22 )) سعره 60 درهم

----------


## Lamsah

*بهالمناسبة الغالية*

*حبيت انزل مجموعة بسيطة وشغل ايد طبعا* 
*...........................* 
*أولا*  
*الطوقات* 
*وفيه منها شكلين* 
*(1)*
*سعره 25 درهم*
** 
*(2)*
*سعره 20 درهم*
** 
*.......................................*
*ثانيا*  
*التيجان* 
*وهي تيجان للشعر من النوع اللي يثبت حتى مع الشعر الناعم* 
*ومميزاتها اني اشتغلهم بنفسي واثبت الكرستال بالالوان اللي تختاريها* 
*وهالمجموعة خاصة باليوم الوطني لدولتنا الحبيبة*
*وطبعا التصوير مش موضح لمعة الكرستال*  
*الحجم الصغير سعره 25 درهم*
*الحجم الكبير سعره 45 درهم* 
** 
** 



*اللي جادة تحددلي طلبها وفالها طيب* 
*مع ارسال بياناتها (الاسم/ الرقم/ الامارة)* 

*والتوصيل سلم واستلم عن طريق المندوب 25 درهم*

----------


## بنت الغلا

[CENTER]السلام عليكم 


كل عام واماراتي الغالية بخير

اليوم بعرض لكم توزيعات ليوم الاتحاد 

طبعن في اشكال ثانيه بس لحد اللحين يالسين نشتغل فيهن اي حد خاطره بفكره غريبه للتوزيعات ايراسلنا عشان انطرش لكم الصور الباجيه

1- عباره عن فنايل و مداخن مغلفه بسولفن ولا تور على حسب الطلب و المحتويات ممكن اتكون من اختيارج ممكن نحط فيها كاكاو ( فواله - باتشي او نوع عادي) (مكسرات ) 

الاسعار:- المداخن ويا كاكاو عادي 10 +مغلف بتور ولا سولفن من اختيارج 
المدخن + كاكاو باتشي او فواله + مغلف بتور+ بطاقه ب 15 
المدخن + مكسرات او دخون + مغلف بتور ولا سولفن من اختيارج ب 12 
الفنايل نفس الشي بس الاسعار تتراوح ما بين 8 الى 12 



2- عباره عن مجسم من الرخام فخم و فيه منه اشكال ثانيه اذا حابين و المحتويات تختلف حسب الرغبه 

ممكن انحط فيه عطورات , لوشنات , دخون , حلويات على حسب شو تختارين 
الاسعار :-
تتراوح من 45 الى 60 



و اقدر بعد اوفر لكم صياني حلويات و الحلاوه اتكون مغلفه بدزاينات متنوعه 


و متوفر عندي بعد اجياس باحجام متنوعه 

الصغير ب 3 و الوسط ب 6 و الكبير ب 8




و نستقبل الطلبات لين 11/20

رابط الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=582118

----------


## بنت البر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

خواتي اليوم يوم العيد الوطني ويبت لكم مجموعه وايد حلوه على الطبيعه وان شاء الله تنال على اعجابكم


خووووووووووووواتي
حبيت اقولكم الصور مب عاطيات الاكسسوارات حقهن ..على الطبيعه وايد روعه ولمعتهم براقه

الطلب:

ارسال رساله على الخاص فيها الاسم والرقم والاماره

او

ارسال رساله على الموبايل الرقم بتشوفينه في متجري في قسم المول الذهبي


التـــــــــــــــــوصيل

سلم وستلم عن طريق شركة توصيل رسوم التوصيل 25 درهم












20 درهم














[/QUOTE]

----------


## طبعي شموخي

*


كل عام واماراتي الغالية بخير
وبهالمناسبة العزيزة على أرضنا الغالية
فلكم مني هالعرض المميز
لتشكيلة الشيل
فتالقي وتميزي معي

الشيل خامة ماي فير ليدي المعروفة
والخامات كلها اصلية ومميزة ... بس التصوير مش واضح بما فيه الكفاية
فالحقي قبل نفاذ الخامات

تقدرين تغيرين في الاشكال او تطلبين اضافة عليها

وللكميات الكبيرة خصم خاص

وطبعا مع كل شيلة هدية (بروش علم الامارات) بحجم الدرهم

............................

(1)
مديل عقم المغربي اللي تتدلى من طرفي الشيلة وبالوان علم الامارات
شغل طرفين ..... وسعرها 150 درهم





(2)
شغل طرفين بالطرابيش بألوان علم الامارات والطرابيش طويلة وجدا ناعمة ومميزة
سعرها 150 درهم.... واللي حابة طرف واحد بيكون سعرها 120درهم



(3)
شغل طرفين بالطرابيش بعد بس حجم الطرابيش اصغر شوي وبالوان علم الامارات
سعرها 130 درهم .... واللي حابة طرف واحد بيكون سعرها 100 درهم



(4)
شغل طرفين بالكرستالات الكبيرة بالوان علم الامارات جدا مميزة وبراقة .... وسعرها 180 درهم
واللي حابة تكون طرف واحد او 3 اطراف بيختلف السعر



(5)
شغل زاوية وحدة.... وسعرها 120 درهم
واذا حابة باكثر من زاوية في الشيلة او الاربع زوايا فالسعر بيكون غير



(6)
شغل زاوية وحدة على شكل دائرة كبيرة بكرستالات فخمة وحجمها كبير وبالوان علم الامارات
والدائرة مفرغة من النص (والتفريغ موضح بالصورة الثانية)
سعرها 120 دراهم.....وفي حال انطلبت اكثر من زاوية بالشيلة يزيد السعر





(7)
شغل زاوية وحدة لعلم الامارات بكرستالات فخمة وزاهية
وسعرها 80 درهم.....واذا حبيتي باكثر من زاوية يختلف السعر


..........................................

هذا بالاضافة الى اساور وبروشاااااات

الاساور
الحجم الصغير الحبة ب5 دراهم


الحجم الكبير  الحبة بـ 5دراهم


البروشااااات (بالوان علم الامارات)
 الحبة بـ5دراهم


والسموحة على التصوير

اللي جادة بطلبها تحددلي رقم المديل وترسل بياناتها
الاسم
الرقم
الامارة

التوصيل عن طريق المندوب 25 درهم*

----------


## فطيمة

*سبح لليوم الوطنى لكن تعلقينها بالسيارة ممكن تمسكينها فى يدك تعطيها هديه اليوم الوطنى و منها الرفيعه والغليظه كرستال غايه فى الروعه ب50 درهم فقط* 







*واللى فى خاطرها تطلب سلم واستلم*

----------


## بيت البسكويت

> *ملاحظة :الشغل كله شغل يد ونظيف كما هو واضح في الصوروبراويكم وين المستخدم فيه الكريستال الاصلي بو اللمعة ووين العادي...واتعمدت انى اخلى الصور مظلمة اشويه لانه اللمعة مال الاكسسوارات وايد قويه فبتطلع لكم الصور مب واضحة ومابسامح اللى تطلب وعقب اتكنسل* 
> 
> الاساور الفخمة فيه نوعين الذهبي والفضي (40 درهم)
> 
> 
> الاساور العادية الكريستالات لمعتها خفيفة(35درهم)
> 
> 
> الاساور على الارض مجمتعة للمقارنة
> ...

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

الله يحفظك يابلادى 

واخواتى نزلت لكم بهذى المناسبه السعيده علينا جميعا

شباصات راقيه للبنوتات الحلوات



شباصه جمبورى بلون علم الامارات

سعرها 20 درهم 



ربطة شعر بلون العلم معا فيونكه كبيره 

سعرها 25 درهم




ربطه بدون فيونكه بلون العلم سعرها 7 دراهم


والى بتطلب كميه بيكون لها عرض خاص

ولمشاهدة الشباصات بالوان مختلفه راقيه هذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=565976

و

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=549155

للزورا من خارج المنتدى لمراسلتي إضغط هنا[/QUOTE]

----------


## غرافيا

السلام عليكم اخواتي  :Smile: 

اليوم ان شاءالله بنستقبل طلبات استكرات العيد الوطني لجميع انواع التيلفونات ( بلاك بيري - نوكيا - اي فون - سوني اريكسون - ل ج و غيره)

تقدرين تختارين اي تصميم من تصاميمي وانا اطبعلج اياه على التيلفون الي عندج. 
اذا حابه تصممين بروحج و اطبعلج اياه - انا حاضره الغاليه  :Smile: 
اذا حابه اصمملج تصميم معين ومن عندج الصور (اتزيدين 15 على السعر).

سعر الاستكر مثل ما هو - 60 درهم - التوصيل 25 لجميع الامارات و 45 للمناطق البعيده

الدفع سلم واستلم عن طريق مندوب.

للطلب ارسال رقم التصميم و نوع الموبايل + بياناتج (الاسم - الموبايل - الاماره - المنطقه) على الخاص
اذا حابه اتصممين او حابه ترسلين لي صور معينه - بليز طرشيلي بالخاص.

انا استقبل الطلبات من 2 -11 - 2009 الى 8 - 11 - 2009
وما استقبل اي طلبيات بعد هذا التاريخ



لاستكر يتم عندج عادي 3 شهور واكثر ما يخترب وابدا ما يخرب البلاك بيري. شوفي الصوره واتأكدي


وهذيلا الاستكرات , ما عندي كميات كبيره فمن سبق لبق  :Smile: 

استكرات الشباب - اذا حابه تهدين ريلج او اخوج - شعارات انديه محليه و عالميه - بي ام دبليو - بورش - سيارات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=551897

استكرات البنوتات الراقيه - فزاع - ماركات - ديزاينات ملونه - فراشات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=555048

----------


## أم حمـد .

.
.
.



.
.
.

السلام‘ عليكـم ورحمـة’ الله وبركآتـه .. 

شـ خ ـبآركم .. , ؟! 
----------------------- [ طيبين إن شاء الله ] .. ~ 

اليـوم يآيبتلكـم شي يديد من إبتكآراتـي  :Big Grin:  
وبمنآسبة اليـوم الوطنـي " لدولتنـا الحبيبة " .. 
حبيت إنكم تتميـزون بإحتفآلآتكـم وهدآيـاكم لحبآيبكـم فـ هاليوم .. (= 

فـي البدآيـة .. بعرض عليكم بـراويـز لصوركم .. وصور حبآيبكـم وعيآلكم .. ^^ 

هذآ بيكون شكل البرواز .. 
صورتـه من جهتين مختلفتين .. 



وهذا شكـل البروآز بصـورة " ولد اختيه " الله يحفظـه .. 



والحيـن .. هذي الأشكآل اللي عندي مع الأسعآر .. 
مع العلم ان الشغل شغلي .. يعنـي تعبي ومجهودي الخآص .. 

[ بسم الله .. ] 

n # 1 



المتوفـر = 1 
السعر = 25 درهم 

n # 2



المتوفـر = 2
السعر = 25 درهم 

n # 3 



المتوفـر = 1
السعر = 25 درهم 

n # 4 



المتوفر = 1 
السعر = 30 درهم 

n # 5



المتوفر = 1
السعر = 25 درهم 

وألحين ننتقـل للأقلام .. 
ببدآ بـ أقلام الحبـر .. ~ 

n # 1 



المتوفر = 1 
السعر = 30 درهم 

n # 2 



المتوفر = 1
السعر = 25 درهم 

ألحين أقلام الـرصآص .. 
للعلم ، الغطآ اللي ع القلم ينشـل ~ 
يعني تروميـن عقب مآ يخلص القلم تبدلينـه .. 
وبجي يتم ويآج ع طول ان شاء الله .. 

n # 1
المتوفر = 1
السعر = 30 درهم 

n # 2 
المتوفر = 1 
السعر = 25 درهم

----------


## السمارية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


سلامي على بلادي ارض اهلي واجداي ... في يومج امــاراتي كل الفخر والأمجـــاد
ولج مني امــاني ورد وحب وتهاني من القلب اقولج .. احبج امـــــــــــــاراتــي

خواتي العزيزات رجعت لكم بتوزيعاتي الدفعة الثانية احتفالا باليوم الوطني بشي يديد وانشاء الله ينال اعجابكم

توزيعة الغترة مع دبوس العلم الحبة 7 دراهم



توزيعة الخيشة مع البسكويت ودبوس العلم الحبة ب 7 دراهم



توزيعة بوكس العلم الحبة ب 10 دراهم



ميدالية البرقع مزينة بألوان العلم الحبة ب 10 دراهم



توزيعة الجفير داخلها نخي وكاكاو و الحبة ب 10 دراهم



للسيارات و المكاتب علب الكلينكس الروعه ب 20 درهم وممكن تستفيدون منها بعدين بوضع الكاكاو فيها


وطبعا لأمهاتنا واصدقاءنا نصيب

توزيعة المدخن والحبة ب 15 درهم وعلى فكرة داخلها كاكاو



توزيعة الفنر المعتق الحبة ب 15 درهم من دون الكاكاو



توزيعة مندوس العريش الحبة ب 15 درهم من دون الكاكاو


توزيعة مندوس البحر الحبة ب 20 درهم من دون الكاكاو




دلة الضيافة الحبة ب 25 درهم من دون الكاكاو




اكسسوارات البرقع

شغابات البراقع وسعر الحبة ب 20 درهم



خواتم البرقع الحبة ب 10 دراهم




بروش البرقع الحبة ب 10 دراهم



قباضة تك تك بحلة جديد وبالكريستال الحبة ب 6 دراهم



خواتي مثل ما انتو شافين معظم التوزيعات شغل يد ومتعوب علية واللي حابة تطلب ترسل بياناتها على الخاص 

البيانات المطلوبة:-

الرقم :-
الامارة:-
المنطقة:-

وكل عام وانتم بخير[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## بيت البسكويت

الشغلات اليديدة اللى طلبتوها والكريستال المستخدم نفس النوعيه الاولي من اجود الانواع ويلمع وايد بس حاولت في بعض الصور ابرز هاللمعة 
البروش من قدام ومن ورى


سوار اليد


سلسة للرقبة للاطفال

للكبار



وبانتظار طلباتكم

----------


## شجون 2009

مراااحب حبيت اعرض لكم منتجاتي ليوم الوطني




















وحياكن الله


وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## فراشة وردية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل عام وانتم بخيــــــــــــر 
ويسعدني ان اعرض عليكم تشكيلتنا الجديده 

MY FIRST NATIONL DAY



تشكيلات منوعه لاطفالنا الاحباء بمناسبه اليوم الوطني 
حتى نجعل من يومهم الوطن يومـــــــا مميزا 

معلومات عن التشكيله 
 
جميع قطع التشكيله مصنوعه من القطن 100%
ومن ماركات معروفه كمذر كير و أدمز

المقاسات المتوفره 

بالنسبه للافرولات 

new baby
0-3
3-6
6-9
9-12

بالنسبه للصديرات 
0-3
3-12



والحين اترككم مع الصور والاسعار

الافرولات 
سعره الحبه 55 درهم 

المقاسات

new baby
0-3
3-6
6-9
9-12

الموديل 1





الموديل 2





الموديل 3

----------


## فراشة وردية

ثانيا الصدريات 

المقاسات 
0-3 
3-سنه

الاسعار 
جميع الموديلات بـ 25 للقطعه 

ما عدا الموديل 9و10 بـ 35 للقطعه
الموديل 1


الموديل 2


من قريب


الموديل 3


الموديل 4


الموديل 5


الموديل 6


الموديل 7


الموديل 8


الموديل 9


الموديل 10




اخواتي اللي حابه تطلب 

ترسل بيانتها الشخصيه وطلبها على الخاص 

التوصيل بيكون عبر شركه توصيل 
بـــ 25 درهم على الزبونه

حياكم الله وكل عام بلادي واهلها بالـف خيــــــــــــــر

----------


## الغر الحشيم

أنا راسي تعلا بج لأن اسمي إمارااااااتي 
حسدت عيوني بشوفج وبج تحسدني نظراتي 
وكل من ينظر وصوفج حسدني يا أمااااراتي 
هواج اللي تنفسته رسم حلمي وخطواتي



:


:



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


كل عام وانتو بخير خواتي الغاليات ^.^


بعرضلكن قطعة قطن بألوان العلم خاااصة وحصرياً بمناسبة عيد الإتحاد ..


اكشخي واتميزي جدام المعلمات والطالبات يوم الاحتفال بالعيد الوطني او البسيها في البيت واحتفلي بعيد الاتحاد على طريقتج الخاصة بين أهلج وأحبابج ^_*


القطعة قطن خاالص من الدرجة الأولى صنع اندونيسيا .. 4 وارات عرض عادي


وسعرها ولا أحلى 50 درهم فقط !!


حالياً عندي منها على لون أبيض :



قطعة علم الإمارات رقم (17)







متوفر منها على ألوان ثانية .. اللي تبغي لون غير تراسلني على الخاص


بس انا اخترت الأبيض لأنه اكثر لون متناسق ويا ألوان علم الإمارات ^.^



:



للطلب . . /


طرشيلي بياناتج على الخاص ( الإسم والرقم والإمارة ) 

ورقم القطعة


والتوصيل عن طريق شركة مندوبين مواطنين سلم واستلم لكن ماشي توصيل للمنطقة الغربية وتوابعها ..


وربي يحفظكن ،

----------


## توته الحلوه

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

*حابه اعرض لكم ليوم الاتحاد* 





*شيله بعلم دولتنا الغاليه ب 100 درهم فقط*



*العلم يكون على طرف الشيله وكله بالكرستال* 



*وعلى الطرف الثاني خط بالكرستال بالوان العلم*
*والشغل مرتب عليها*

----------


## سيدة الوروود

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته* 

*بدأ العد التنازلي للاحتفال بالعيد الوطني 38 لدولتنا الحبيبة*




*مبروك يا شعب الأمارات بالعيد *** يعله يعيد أعوام و أعوام

بقيادته خليفه الشيخ الرشيد*** تفداه روسنا و روس الاقوام*

وحبيت أشارككم بالاحتفال بالمناسبه بشيء يديد ومتميز
وأنا أول تاجره تسوي البسكويت الملون وخصوصا بألوان العلم الغالي

اللي يستاهل تشاركون فيه أهلكم وأصدقائكم بالدوام أو لاحتفالات المدارس والمؤسسات















سعر العلبه 60 درهم.. والعلبه فيها 30 حبه... ( اللي على شكل ورده )

اما اللي على شكل علم الامارات... فراح يختلف السعر.. لانه يطلب مني مجهوود كبير.. وسعر العلبه ب 80 درهم...

التوصيل عن طريق شركه... ب 25 درهم لأول خمسة كيلو... والمناطق الغربيه ب 45 درهم لأول خمسة كيلو... 

والدفع سلم واستلم... واللي بتطلب وترجع تكنسل او ما ترد على المندوب... راح يكون مبلغ التوصيل في ذمتها ان شاء الله...

ولا تنسوووون...

لا للتقليد... 

لان هذا تعبي ومجهودي...

دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق

----------


## فلامنجو

السلام عليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم 


هاااي اكسسوارات او زينه للشعر سويت اشياااااااااء بسيطه ,,,,,,,,, لاني مب مستعده هههههههههههه وتعب الحمل واليهال وانتوا تعرفوووووووون باليهال ,,,,,,, 



المهم 

هاي اشياء بسيطه ,,, 


هذه بروش ,,, ينفع تحطينه ع العباه وعادي حتى لو على الشيله ^ـ^ شيء بسيط وسريع ,,, ب 20درهم 

يوتيوب


هذه بعد بروووش ونفس السعر 
يوتيوب

يوتيوب

وهذه بعد بروووش بنفس السعر 


يوتيوب

يوتيوب


وهاذه تاج بالوان العلم 15 درهم 

يوتيوب


وهاي الشباصات ع 25 درهم ,,, 

يوتيوب


يوتيوب


يوتيوب


يوتيوب


يوتيوب


يوتيوب

يوتيوب

----------


## الفراشهـ

:



UAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAE
UAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAE
UAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAE
UAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAE
UAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAE
UAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAEUAE

اماراتي اماراتي لين الموت 
اماراتي اماراتي بعالي الصوت
اماراتي معي اغلى من الغالي
اماراتي بقلبي حبها منحوت
اماراتي اماراتي ظلال الراس
اماراتي اماراتي و انا مبخوت
مع الافلاك لي من عزتي هامه
اماراتي براس الشامخ المنعوت
اماراتي بجوي و برِي و بحري
لي الاقدام عني ما يفوت الفوت
اماراتي اماراتي و صوتي صوت
اماراتي شجاع و لا اهاب الموت

:

توزيـــــعاات عيــــد الوطني ..

:

توزيعات عباره عن ..



عطور ( فرنسيه أو مخلط العود ) ..... حسب الاختيار ..
لوشنات ..
صوابين معطره ( بثلاث احجام ) ..

:



وهاسله ..


:

وهاصوره مقربه للسله ..



:

وهاشكل النهائي





:

.. الاسعـــــــــــــــــــار ..

السله = 100 درهم ..
غرشة العطر =15 درهم ..
لوشن صغير = 25 درهم..
صوابين ( بسايزه العادي) = 12 درهم
صوابين مستطيله = 7 دراهم
صوابين مربعات صغيره = 3 دراهم..

:



كوليكشين عباره عن 
سله + 10 غرش عطور + 10 غرش لوشنات + 30 صابونه متنوعه 
بيكون على 550 درهم بدل 620 درهم .. والسعر بيكون شامله التوصيل .. 

:

والدفع يكون مقدما عن طريق وسترن او ايداع بنكي 
او يدفع عربون والباقي المبلغ بعد التوصيله.. 

:

...توزيعات اقلام...




سعر القلم =درهمين

واقل كميه للطلب 25

:




سعر هالسله 60 درهم .

::



السله عباره عن...
غرشتين عطر ( مخلط العود + عطر فرنسي )
صابونه معطره 
لوشن

سعر سله الوحده مع كوليكشين = 75درهم
5سلل = 350 درهم
10 سلل = 650 درهم

اما سعر السله بروحها 5 دراهم واقل كميه للطلب 10 سلل

^_^

:

طريقة الدفع..
سلم واستلم .. على 25 درهم

اما للكميات الكبيره الدفع بيكون مقدما وسعر التوصيله بين 30 -80 درهم ع حسب المنطقه


:

وانتظروني بتصاميم يديده وباسعار حلوه ..

:

.. وسايط العيد الوطني ..

الاسعار يبتدي من 5 - 15 د

- اسمحولي ماصمم الا بعد تحويل المبلغ على شكل رصيد .. 
- اخذ الطلبات بالدور .. يعني ماستقبل طلبات المستعجله والي بتقول لي احينا لازم اتصممين ولا بكنسل .. وقدامها 10 طلبات .. 
- اصحاب الاذواق المعقده بليز خليكم بعيد .. لان استايلي بسيط ..<<حركات هع 

:

نموذج

وسايط بــ 5 دراهم



:

وسايط بــ 15 د



:
واسمحولي ماروم انزل تصاميم الي صممتها حق الاعضاء

:

وحياكم ع الخاص

----------


## بنت أبوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




توزيعات عيد الوطني

السعر شامل التغليف والشوكلت

وأول 3 طلبيات السلة بتكون مجانا 


(1)

توزيعات المداخن المغلفة بالتور
السعر للحبة= 15 درهم





(2)

توزيعات العلب الشفافة
السعر= 15 درهم للحبة





(3)

توزيعات الدبدوب بلون علم الامارات والتغلييف اختياري بورق الشفاف أو بالتور
السعر= 12 درهم للحبة






وممكن أسوي لكم على حسب الميزانية وبعطيج أمثلة وسامبلز عالخاص
والدفع مقدم 
وكل عام وانتوا بخيير

----------


## 3البرشاوية3

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاتة 

هلا خواتي عندي بضاعة لليوم الوطني و إن شاءالله تكون متميزة وتعيبكم [/COLOR


1- شباصة طرف تلي أخضر وأبيض وأسود مدور وفي مربع بعد والطرف الثاني وردة : 10دراهم




2- شباصة طرف من الصوف وفي الوسط وردة من الخيط وفصة : 6دراهم


3- شباصة من شريط الستان وفي الوسط ورود من الخيط وفي وسطهم فصوص : 8دراهم



4- شباصة من شريط الستان الضعيف وفي الوسط كرة من الصوف بألوان العلم : 5دراهم اللون الأبيض بدون كرة : 4دراهم

5- قباضة صغيرة من الكريستال بألوان العلم : 20درهم


6- قحفية المشجعين من المخمل كبيرة بألوان العلم وتناسب الكبار شوي : 30درهم



7- قحفية من الصوف بألوان العلم : 10دراهم



8- كاب من القطن بألوان العلم : 10دراهم




الدفع والتوصيل بيكون عن طريق شركة توصيل ب : 25درهم سلم واستلم 
و إلي حابة تطلب ما عليها أمر تراسلني عالخاص وتكتبلي البيانات التالية:
 الإسم :
المدينة : 
المنطقة : 
رقم الموبايل :
وتحدد رقم الطلبية و الكمية واللون .*و للموضوع تكملة ....*

----------


## 3البرشاوية3

9- أساور ملونة لليهال الصغار من 6 سنين - 3سنين :3دراهم وفي للكبار الحبة :5 والحبتين :4



10- أساور من النايلون مثل السيلكون في منه لونين أحمر و أبيض : 5دراهم


11- خيزرانة مصبوغة بألوان العلم : 15درهم


12- طقم من الورود في الوسط فصة : 20درهم


13- مرية من الخرز شرات الكريستال بألوان العلم والقاعدة بيضة أو سودة : 20درهم


14- أسويرة بالتلي بألوان العلم : 10دراهم



الدفع بيكون عن طريق شركة توصيل ب : 25درهم سلم واستلم 
و إلي حابة تطلب ما عليها أمر تراسلني عالخاص وتكتبلي البيانات التالية :
الإسم :
المدينة : 
المنطقة : 
رقم الموبايل :وتحدد رقم الطلبية و الكمية واللون .
*و للموضوع تكملة .....*

----------


## 3البرشاوية3

15- وسام كروشية والطرابيش من الزري : 15درهم


16- 3 أوسمة و إلي عاليمين أصغر وكلهم بنفس السعر : 5دراهم


17- تعليقة للزجاج (السيارة أو الصف أو المكتب أو البيت ) بالصوف وشرايط الستان الضعيفة : 15


18- تعليقة للسيارة الأولى وردة تحتها طرابيش بريسم والثانية ليس مغربي وعليه فيونكة من التلي وطرابيش من البريسم : 15درهم


19- ميدالية مفاتيح من طرابيش الزري و كور من الخيط وفي منه بعد كورتين كبار :15



20- ميدالية مفاتيح من كور الصوف :15درهم ( وإلي تبا كور زيادة الكرة الكبيرة :3دراهم والصغيرة :1درهم )


21- ميدالية موبايل من الكروشية : 20درهم (فيها فص والصورة بدون فص السموحة)



22- ميدالية موبايل من الكريستال :20درهم


23- ميدالية موبايل كرة من الكريستال وورد من الخيط عليها كريستال : 20درهم


24- ميدالية للشنطة من الستان الأسود واللولو والكريستال : 25درهم



25- ميدالية للشنطة من الستان الأبيض واللولو والكريستال : 25درهم


26- جناح من الريش بشكل فراشة : 25درهم


الدفع بيكون عن طريق شركة توصيل ب : 25درهم سلم واستلم 
و إلي حابة تطلب ما عليها أمر تراسلني عالخاص وتكتبلي البيانات التالية :
الإسم :
المدينة : 
المنطقة : 
رقم الموبايل :وتحدد رقم الطلبية و الكمية واللون .
والسموحة منكم عالإطالة

----------


## Um.Nasser

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
للاخوات اللي يسألن عن ثوب العلم
حبيت ايمع انواع ثيبان العلم اللي عندي في موضوع واحد
عشان لاتحتارون واتدورونه في كمن موضوع
ثوب العلم رقم 1 (عروووس اليوم الوطني )
الثوب بو زري + جلابية الثوب مطرزة الاكمام + طاسة ذهبية للراس هدية = 500 درهم ( والكمية الباجية محدودة )

المقاسات المتوفرة من طول 42 انش الين 51 انش (من عمر 5 الى 12 سنة )


طقم الثوب + جلابية


وهذي الطاسة....اختاري الشكل اللي تبينه شكل رقم 1



شكل رقم 2



وهذا ثوب رقم 2 ( ثوب العلم بالفولك ) السعر = 150 درهم – المقاسات من 30 الى 50 انش




ثوب العلم رقم 3 ( عليه شريط الفولك ) السعر = 80 درهم – المقاسات الباقية 26 – 27 – 28 – 30 – 33 انش




ثوب العلم رقم 4 ( عليه دانتيل بالاوان العلم ) السعر 120 درهم – المقاس المتوفر 47 انش 



وسلامتكم
ام ناصر

----------


## ستايل غير

*السلااام عليكم 

اما انا عننندي تعليقة مميزه للسيااره 

وممكن تستخدمونها بزينه قاعه او ساحة مدررسه 

بس هي مميزه ومثاااليه للسياااره 

اهديها لمن تحبين ولريلج 

ولاعز الناااس 

وترومين تزينين ابها سيارتج 

او لعزيز عليج عشان يخق ابها بالمسيرره 

ويتميز ابهااا 


فكرتها يديده ومميزه 


وسعر الحبه بـــ 20 درهم فقققققققط 

وسعر الجمله بــ 15 درهم ،، ويبدأ سعر الجمله من نص درررزن يعني من 6 حباااات 


والصوور ترمس عن رووعة التعلييقه والكميااااااات محدوووده جداااااااااا 

ومكتوب عليها عباره I love uae 

love =مرسومه ع شكل القلب 


HTML:<img>tag:



HTML:<img>:tag:




HTML:<img>:tag:



اللي يعيبهاا لاتتردد 

رساااله خاااااصه 


وفاااااااالها طييب بأذن الله ^_^




والسموووحه*

----------


## رذاذ الأمل

الغاليات متوفر عندي فستان علم الامارات 

المقاسات 
القياس الكلي نفس الخط الاخضر بالصوره 


السعر 200 درهم وكل ما زاد عدد الفساتين المطلوبه زاد الخصم


20انش= أقل بشو 51سم 
22انش=56سم 
24انش=61سم 
26انش=66سم 
28انش=71سم 
30انش=76سم 
32انش=أكثر بشوي من 81سم 
34انش=قريب من 86.5سم 
36انش=91.5سم 
38انش=96,5سم 
40انش=قريب من102سم 
42انش=قريب من107سم 
44انش=قريب من112سم 
46انش=117سم 
48انش=122سم 
50انش=127سم 
اللي بتشتري فوق الثلاثه بيكون ليها خصم حلو 
فستان علم الامارات 

إذا كان على الفستان طلب والقياس مامتوفر بوفر منه يوم الأحد إن شاء الله










مــــلاحــــظـــــه للجادات فقط وللي اطرش بياناتها وبطرش قيمة التوصيل 25 درهم بس بأكد على طلبها وبوفره لأن انقرصت من اللي يطلبوا وقت ما يتوفر الطلب لا حس ولا خبر



الحين للطلب :عن طريق الخاص مع قياس الفستان والبيانات كااااملة والرجاء الجدية
التوصيل : عن طريق شركة راك اكسبرس وعلى حساب الزبونه 
الدفع : سلم واستلم للجادات فقط
قيمة التوصيل 25 تدفع مقدما لضمان الجديه 

دعواتكم

----------


## uaemooon

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*كيف حالكم إن شاء الله بخير ؟*  
*بمناسبة قرب اليوم الوطني* 
*احب اعرض عليكم بعض الاغراض الي بتساعدكم على ابراز فرحتكم باليوم* 
*نبدأ* 
*العلم العملاق ( السعر300 درهم)*
*يستخدم على المنزل من الخارج... اما على الجدار او اما الباب...* 
** 
*العلم المتوسط ( 60 درهم)*
*يستخدم على السيارات* 
** 
*العلم الصغير ( 3 اعلام ب 10 دراهم)*
*غني عن التعريف ... اليهال يستانسون و هم يلوحون به عاليا* 

*الكاب او القبعه في نوعين مبين بالصور ( 10 دراهم)* 
** 
**
**
*الفرو ( 20 درهم)*
** 

*الصديري ( 45 درهم )*
**
**
*تعليقات للموبايل ( 8 دراهم)* 
*قلوب او دوائر..*
*الي تنحط على السيارات بالمسيرة* 
*50 قلب او دائره لون احمر* 
*50 قلب او دائره لون اخضر* 
*50 قلب او دائره لون ابيض* 
*50 قلب او دائره لون اسود* 
*يعني 200 قلب او دائره ب 50 درهم فقط*
** 
*القلب العملاق ( 750 درهم)*
**
*الافعي ( 250درهم)* 

**

للطلب ارسلي رساله على الخاص بالطلب 
الاسم :
رقم الموبايل:
المنطقة:
و سعر التوصيل عليج...مندوب خاص

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. .. .. . . .. 



يا إماراتي ويا نبض الوريد 

ما توفيج القصايد والنشيد

لج علينا حق ما نعرف مداه

لج وداد كل يوم في مزيد



كمـآآ وعدت الموديـل التركـي بألـوآن علـم الإمـآآرآت . .!

سعـره بمنآسبـة عيـد الآتحـآآد . . 150 درهـــــم !!






ومع الجـآآكيت كمـآ فـ الصـوره . . بـ 200 درهـــم !!







المقـآسـآآت 


S / M / L / XL










التوصيل عبر شركة توصيل !!
التوصيل لجميع إمارات الدوله !!



عرض خاص : آللي بتـآآآآخذ آكثر عن 4 فسآتيـن آلتوصيـل مجـآآآنـآآآآ

للطـلب ع الخـآص !!




مع إرسـآل البيآنـآت كآملـه { الأسـم \\ الرقـم + رقم إحتيـآط \\ الإماره \\ العنوان كآمل } 




وحيـــآكن . .

----------


## noooralain

:SalamAlikom: 

 :12 (5): 

 :12 (19): 

المشط العجيب بألوان علم الإمارات

للمشط الواحد 60 درهم

وخصم للكميات







ومتوفر أيضا باللون الأبيض



رقم 8 ورقم 11 ورقم 12 الواحدة بـ 50 درهم

باقي الأرقام المشط الواحد بـ 60 درهم

حياكم الله

----------


## UmSawaf

*


مبروك يا شعب الأمارات بالعيد *** يعله يعيد أعوام و أعوام

بقيادته خليفه الشيخ الرشيد*** تفداه روسنا و روس الاقوام

احنا للعدو كيد مكيد يكيد *** لجل الامارات نروح اعدام

لبيه يا وطن للقريب و للبعيد *** أبشر بعزك في وقت اللزام

للوطن اتنمى اروح شهيد *** روحي له رخيصه بلا سوام 

صح فينا يا نذير بلا وعيد *** يهب لك الشجاع المقدام

بلاد كرمها كل يوم يزيد *** فديتها من شعبها لحكام

مهما اقول من كلام و ازيد ***الله يرحم بانيها الضرغام

قلت ما عندي من القصيد ***و عساه بس يليق بالمقام

شاعر الهواجيس عندي عبيد *** أردها لورى و اقدمها قدام

تحيتي لكم يا عيال الصناديد *** و يعود عيدكم اعوام و اعوام





هلا بخواتي الغاليات 

بمناسبة عيد الاتحاد حبيت ادلعووون بناتكن وخواتكن وانتي بعد في هذا اليوم 

كوني كيوت ودلوووعه وستايل في هذا اليوم





*** تاج السوارفيسكي بألوان علم الدوله
يلبس كل القياسات

السعر 25 درهم




*** كرفته مشكوكه بالفولك بألوان علم الدوله
يلبس كل القياسات 

السعر 25 درهم

 





وان شاء الله يكون الكولكشن يعجبكن





الدفع والتوصيل 

سلم واستلم فقط لبنات بني ياس 


او 

امبوست
الدفع يكون مقدم (قيمة الطلبية + 25 درهم قيمة التوصيل )
ومن بعد استلام المبلغ يتم ارسال الطلبية للشركة 


طريقة الدفع المقدم : عن طريق ايداع المبلغ في حساب بنك دبي الاسلامي او عن طريق الصرافة (الزبونة لها حرية الاختيار )


وحياكم خواتي


*

----------


## انت غـلاي

]

بمناسبة اليوم الوطني لبلادي الامارات حبيت اشاركم الفرحه بهذا المجهووود الي والله الشاهد متعووووووب عليه من الخاطر ..وطبعا لاني اعشق بلادي واحب هذه المناسبات فا احب ابدع في شغلي وان شاءالله اكون ابدعت فيه يا رب

اقدم امبين ايدكم 3 أشياء :-
1-بوربوينت طويل عجيب ورائع
2-بوربوينت مختصر وجميل
3-مجلة بلادي الامارات

اول شي :- اقدم لكم بوربوينت الطويل اليوم الوطني 38 ... واللي يتظمن : 

- مدته 10 دقايق
- 15 شريحه 
- ويتظمن 101 صورة 
- 7 ملفات صوتيه (منها مقطع اغنية وطنيه)
-يتكلم عن الامارات قبل وبعد 
-قيام الاتحاد
-انجازات زايد
- رحيل القائد
- الشيخ خليفه 
- والانجازات

وهذه نموذج عنه :



المميزات :
-اللي تبغي تحط اسمها او توقيعها ان شاءالله راح احطه
-عدم التكرار : اللي راح تطلبه مني تخبرني وين بتعرضه عشان ما اعطيه لوحده ثانيه بتعرضه في نفس المكان ويصير التكرار (( ومن سبق لبق )) 

خوواتي اللي طلبوا مني العام شافوا شغلي والحمدالله الكل عجبه

السعــر : 300 درهم ,,, والله انه يستاهل اكثر

2 - البوربوينت المختصر :-
- مدتة 4 دقايق 
- ويتكلم عن قيام الاتحاد والنهضه اللي صارت ووفاة ابونا زايد وتولي الحكم الشيخ خليفة و بعض الاشياء ,, مع اغنية كلي فخر اماراتي 

وهذا نموذج عنه :-



المميزات :
-اللي تبغي تحط اسمها او توقيعها ان شاءالله راح احطه
-عدم التكرار : اللي راح تطلبه مني تخبرني وين بتعرضه عشان ما اعطيه لوحده ثانيه بتعرضه في نفس المكان ويصير التكرار (( ومن سبق لبق )) 

السعــر : 150 درهم 

3 - مجلة بلادي الامارات : -
عبارة عن 12 صفحة 
وتتكلم عن الالوان العلم 
والنشيد الوطني 
خريطه الامارات 
وتاريخ قيام الاتحاد
ووفاة زايد 
حكام الامارات السبع
الالعاب الشعبية
كلمة في حب الوطن

وهذا نموذج عنها : 



المميزات :
-اللي تبغي تحط اسمها او توقيعها ان شاءالله راح احطه
-عدم التكرار : اللي راح تطلبه مني تخبرني وين بتعرضه عشان ما اعطيه لوحده ثانيه بتعرضه في نفس المكان ويصير التكرار (( ومن سبق لبق )) 

السعـــر : 120 درهم

الدفــــــع عن طريق الايداع البنكي والارسال عن طريق الايميل ان شاءالله 

يــــــاريت اللي ما عجبها الموضوع وعندها رد بـــــــايخ تحتفظ فيه لنفسها

كـــــل عـــــام وبــــلادي وكــــل شعــب الامـــارات بخير يارب

----------


## انت غـلاي

مرحبا خوواتي 


بمناسبة اليوم الوطني لدولتنا الحبيبه ,, 

حبيت اعرض شي يديد ومميز لشبابنا الله يحفظهم اللي هم عيالنا واخوانا و ازواجنا ,,,

طرابيش باشكال مختلفه



20 درهم للحبة 















وميدالية الطربوشه حركه يديده وفرشششش 

الميداليه ب 15 درهم 



الدفع عند الاستلام فديتكم 

حياكم الله 

وكل عام واماراتي بالف خير يارب

----------


## عالية الغالية

]*U.A.Eعاد عيدج يا بلادي --- كل مستلزمات اليوم الوطني عندي حياكن :U.A.E.*


 :Rad: 

عيشي بلادي عاش اتحاد إماراتنا –عشت لشعب دينه الاسلام هديه القران حصنتك باسم الله يا وطن 



كل عام وبلادي فوووووووووووووق بانجازاتها 


نفخر اننا شعب زايد 



3- اكمام الريش مع الشيلة السعر ب135درهم 
الشيلة 


الكم في اللبس مبتكر جدا 



4- اكمام وشيلة السعر ب 140 درهم --الكم شوي اقصر عن الللي قبل .

الشيلة 


اكمام مع الشيلة السعر 150 درهم 
الشيلة 


]

الكم في اللبس وايد ستايل 



طريقة الربط 


اسكارف شيفون بالوان العلم (قياس الشيلة العادية )السعر 50 درهم 




ثانيا :الاكسسوارت :

القباضات بأشكال يديدة ما في منها في لاالمنتديات ولا الاسواق لانها مجهود ذاتي وشخصي 

فيرجى احترام جهود الاخرين --خاص للمقلدات --

وهني بعض الاراء في شغلي :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=490131

*القباضات  :Frown: كلها HAND MADE)واللي خذوا عني يعرفون نظافة شغلي .



1-	قباضات الوردة (5 وردات تشكل علم الامارات –فديت ريحة بلادي )السعر 45 درهم 



صورة اوضح :




صورة لمجموعة قباضات الورد 




2-	قباضات الريش (تور مع كرات بالوان العلم +ريش )السعر 45 درهم

----------


## عالية الغالية

3 قباضات طبقات التور المتداخلة مع بعض بالوان العلم :  السعر 50 درهم --شغلها وايد-- لاحظوا الطبقات والتدرجات .






4-قباضات البف بالتور ممكن يتنفذ ع شيفون )—السعر _45 درهم 
ممكن ازينها لج بعقم بالوان العلم –تزيدين 5 دراهم 





5- قباضات ميني )(two face-- (--- كل جهة لون وهني ع طريقة ميني بف –السعر الحبتين ب 20 درهم 
(يتنفذ بالتور والشيفون )


]




وهني طريقة ثانية : الحبتين ب 15 درهم –طريقة اللف العادية --كل جهة لون من الوان العلم الغالي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=473057


6- قباضة بف دائرية من الساتان بالولو (اختاري اي لون وبركب لج عليه لولو بالوان العلم )الحبة ب 50 درهم -لان لولو الوان العلم أغلى _شرات الصورة :-داشة عرض --خخخخ--بس اوضح لكم الطريقة 



ثانيا :

خواتم كريستالية بلمعة حلوة وحجمها كبير وحلو ع اليد (الحبة ب 35 درهم ){يناسب كل القياسات )




الشكل الاول 



الشكل الثاني :




ثالثا :

- اكسسوارت (عقود -اساور- خواتم -بروشات -اطواق -شباصات -

----------


## عالية الغالية

1-اطقم الورود (خاتم وشغاب )واسوارة لولو وعقد لولو مع الورد السعر 15 درهم للطقم /ممكن عمل تك تك بنفس الطريقة حبتين ب 10 دراهم 





اسوارة لولو السعر 10 درهم 


عقد لولو السعر 15 دراهم 




طقم العقد والاسوارة ب 20 درهم فقط 

3-	اطقم الشرايط الملونة بالوان علم بلادي الغالية (خاتم +شغاب +2 تك تك للشعر+بروش للملابس ) السعر 35 للطقم 

عند اضافة اسوارة يد مزينة بوردة مشابهة مع سلسلة قصيرة سعرها 10 دراهم .



4-اساور يد من المخمل ب 4 الوان ومزينات بورود (4 حبات ب 40 درهم )



صورة اوضح للالوان والتزيين 



ممكن تنفيذه ع شكل سلسلة طويلة تغطي المعصم كامل من غير تزيين بالورد الحبة ب 10 /مع التزين بالورد الحبة ب15 درهم /السلسة فضي او ذهبي –يرجى التحديد عند الطلب 

]شباصات واطواق وتك تك للبنوتات الصغار والكبار 

شباصات البنوتات الامورات الحلوات فديتهن يالبي عليهن وع جمالهن 

شباصة لاستيك للبنوتات بالوان العلم الحبتين ب 10 دراهم 



صورة اوضح 





شرايط اوجنزا بالوان العلم كل حبتين ب 3دراهم 




تك تك مع فرو (الحبتين ب 7 دراهم )





تك تك مع ورد وشرايط الحبتين ب 7 دراهم 

ورد ملون 


ورد اسود

----------


## عالية الغالية

اطواق وتيجان –يناسب الصغار والكبار – 

1-	اطواق الكروشيه متوفر الاسود والاحمر – الحبة ب 25 درهم 



التفاصيل 




2-	اطواق العقم :متوفر لونين –الاحمر والاسود –الحبة ب15 درهم 


الاسود 


الاحمر 



*يتبع لاتردووووووووووووون --------------------*

18 اساور يد 

الشكل الاول :hand madeالحبة ب 20 درهم (2 اسوارة مع شريط )


الشكل الثاني : ينلبس بكذا طريقة وب 4 الوان الحبة ب 20درهم(4 الوان )الطريقة الاولى بس لونين 

الطريقة الثانية 4 الوان مع بعض

----------


## عالية الغالية

]الشكل الثالث :– كل الحبتين ب 15دراهم 





الشكل الرابع :اساور العقم الحبة ب 10 دراهم –متوفر اللونين الاحمر والاسود –الحبتين ب 15 درهم -







(متوفر من مجموعة العقم علاقة تيلفون الحبة ب10 دراهم 



وشغابات العقم-الحبة ب 15 درهم 


الشكل الخامس : اسوارة حديد بالوان العلم –الحبة ب 7 دراهم 



--تعليقات الموبايل :

علاقات موبايل (اhand made(--------- الحبة ب 10 دراهم 
1-


- علاقة موبايل بالكريستال 2 الحبة ب10 دراهم 


علاقة عقم رقم 3الحبة ب10 دراهم --هاند ميد -


علاقة رقم4—عبارة عن 3 قلوب )الحبة ب5 دراهم 


--تعليقات الجدران --التعليقات طويلة وايد سعر التعليقة الوحدة 20 درهم  

اولا العلم 



تعليقات بصور الشيوخ –ربي يحفظهم – الحبة ب20 درهم 




استيكر حمدان : الحبة ب10 /الحبتين ب 15دراهم

----------


## عالية الغالية

-صفاقات :معاها بيب عشان تعبينها هوا –الحبتين ب 10 دراهم --تنفع للاحتفالات والمسيرة 



بروشات ودبايس بأشكال مختلفة وحجمها اكبر عن الدرهم بوايد 



4-(3 دراهم )
-

(3 دراهم )
5-


رقم 6 من جهة ثانية (الحبة ب 5 دراهم )





7-السعر ب 5دراهم -


استيكرات السيارة 

*الحبة ب 5 دراهم 






11- كاب الاتحاد ب 10 دراهم من غير كريستال –مع كريستال الحبة ب 35 درهم 


علم حرير كبير جدا تقريبا وارين طول وعرض ب55درهم



علم متوسط الحجم –للاطفال يشلونه بايدهم الحبتين ب 15 درهم 



علم صغير مع عصا الحبة ب5 دراهم 

[/QUOTE]

----------


## عالية الغالية

]بالونات الاتحادر وعليهن كتبة بارزة (الكيس في 12 حبة ب 20 درهم )






بالونات سادة بالوان العلم –الكيس فيه 20 حبة ب 15 دراهم فقط 



14- طاسة شعر ع شكل تاج للبنات الحبة ب20 درهم ---روعة في اللبس مع الثوب وبتكون بنتج ملكة متوجة 




15 كف يد للبنات الحبة ب 15 درهم روووعة الطاسة واللبس الشعبي 


وما تكمل كشخة العيد الا بالحناء لانها تميزنا 

16 حناء اظافر –الحبة ب 5 دراهم ومعاها معصار خاص 




*وبما ان الصوالين في هاليوم زحمة ورافعين الاسعار فوفرت لكم استيكرات حناء تريحكم من زحمة الصوالين* 17- 

استيكرات الحنا 

•	نقش كامل الحبة ب 3 دراهم •	

نقش منثر وتسوين وصلات بين الورد بالحنا العادية مالت الصوالين .بصراحة وااايد روعة ومرتب عن تجربة .

الحبتين ب 15 درهم 

[/QUOTE]

----------


## عالية الغالية

]*U.A.Eعاد عيدج يا بلادي --- كل مستلزمات اليوم الوطني عندي حياكن :U.A.E.*


 :Rad: 

عيشي بلادي عاش اتحاد إماراتنا –عشت لشعب دينه الاسلام هديه القران حصنتك باسم الله يا وطن 



كل عام وبلادي فوووووووووووووق بانجازاتها 


نفخر اننا شعب زايد 

]_توزيعات الاتحاد_

--ما بتلقينها عند حد ابدا لانها افكاري الخاصة واللي بتخليج مميزة في دوامج وبين ربيعاتج 
عبارة عن جلابية بناتية بالتلي وكندورة ولادية عربية مع التطريز --واضح في الصور -- 

وع كل جلابية وكندورة بروش بصور الشيوخ --ربي يحفظهم -- 

ايونج في معاليق صغيرة ومرتبات داخل سلة او جفير 

العدد 24 حبة -ولادي وبناتي --فاضيات تقدرين تحطين فيهن اي توزيعة --+جفير 

السعر للحبة =17 درهم فقط 







الشكل الثاني من التوزيعات 



 :Frown: التوزيعات فاضية - حطي فيها اللي في خاطرج )

_كل حبتين ب 25 درهم فقط_ 

اكياس بنوتية وولادية اصغر من الجف بشوي 


الشكل البنوتي (كيس وعليه بنوته لابسة بخنق )+دبوس بصور الشيوخ -ربي يحفظهم )يضاف درهم للدبوس 



 الشكل الولادي :

كيس من لونين تحت ابيض وفوقه احمر (شماغ)مع مطرق وعقال شي مميز + دبوس او بروش بصورة الشيوخ- ربي يحفظهم -- 





*ملاحظة :

يرجى ارسال 25 درهم بطاقة رصيد لتاكيد الحجز والجدية في الطلب ولما بتستلمين الطلبية وتدفعين قيمتها 

برد اطرش لج ال 25 اللي طرشتيها لي .

واللي بتطلب واطرش رصيد والمندوب ياخذ الاغراض وعقب تكنسل ما برد لها ال25 –لانها قيمة التوصيل .فلا تقولون لي بخليها في ذمتج لانها قيمة التوصيل وهي من حقي .


الطلب والاستفسار ع الخاص :

الدفع :سلم واستلم 

التوصيل :25 لكل الامارت ماعدا الغربية ب45 درهم 

التوصيل في الشارجة وعيمان ب10 دراهم رصيد فقط –اذا بوصله لكم بنفسي –

في الشارجة عند جمعية السويحات /الويك اند عند جمعية القراين عيمان عند حديقة الراشدية للسيدات /سيتي سنتر عيمان* 

عند الطلب يرجى ارسال البيانات كاملة 

الاسم 

رقمين للموبايل 

الامارة 

المنطقة 

*وتم بحمدالله وتوفيقه*

----------


## بيت البسكويت

[QUOTE=بيت البسكويت]


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بيت البسكويت
> 
> السلام عليكم 
> بنات مب كل شي اهنا شغل يد بعض الاشيا جاهزة
> البروش على 5 دراهم فقط(عند الطلب يرجى ذكر اللون اخضر او احمر)
> 
> 
> سوار الاطفال (20 درهم) يتمطط والطفلة عمرها 2 سنة بس طبعا ينلبس لاكبر او اصغر
> 
> ...


[QUOTE=بيبي قيرل][QUOTE=بيت البسكويت]الشغلات اليديدة اللى طلبتوها والكريستال المستخدم نفس النوعيه الاولي من اجود الانواع ويلمع وايد بس حاولت في بعض الصور ابرز هاللمعة 
البروش من قدام ومن ورى

----------


## بيت البسكويت

سوار اليد


سلسة للرقبة للاطفال

للكبار



وبانتظار طلباتكم



[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
والباقي في موضوعي اللى في توقيعي

----------


## حنـين

:Salam Allah: 


مرحبـــا حبوبات


بما انه اليوم الوطني قرب  :12 (19):  

قلت لااازم أنزل لكم شي مـمـــــيـز لعيووووونكم *_^


 



وأكيييييييييد مابطول عليكم بالكلام

وبخليكم مع الصور ^_^







 :12 (42): 








 

 :13 (5): 

 

 :13 (5): 

 


وهذا شكل التكاتك باللبس

 


 :13 (5): 


 


وهذا شكله باللبس

 



تـــااااابـــــــــــــــــــع


 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## حنـين

وهني باللبس

 


 :13 (5): 


 


وهذي الصورة توضح شكلها باللبس

 


 :13 (5): 





هذا العقد تختارون منه واحد من الشكلين . . الأول بالوردة مثل اللي بالصورة فوق ، والثاني بالقلب مثل الصورة هالصورة




 :13 (5): 





وهالصورة تبين لكم طريقة لبسه ^^




 :13 (5): 





وهني باللبس




تـــااااابـــــــــــــــــــع


 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## حنـين

وهالصور وهم ملبوسين








 :13 (5): 





وهني باللبس

 


 :13 (5): 





 :13 (5): 





وهني باللبس




تـــااااابـــــــــــــــــــع


 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## حنـين

:13 (5): 





وهذي الصورة تبين طريقة اللبس






لا تدعــــــوا الفرصة تفووووووووتكم ^^


" الكميـــــة محدوووووودة "








. . للـطـلــب . .


يرجى ارسال رسالة تضم الآتي :

( الاسم + الرقم + المكان + رقم المنتج + العدد )






. . الدفـع + التوصيل . .


يجب اختيار واحدة من الطريقتين :

1. عن طريق شركة ( امبوست ) ............. والدفع مقدم ( ايداع بنكي )

2. عن طريق ( راك اكسبرس ) .............. والدفع باليد ( سلم واستلم )







: : تم بعون الله وحمده : :


 :Astaghfor:

----------


## Strawberry

مرحبااا خوااتي

عندي تيشيرتات رسم للعيد الوطني من الاخت 505 اللي غيرت اسمها لـ F.Style

الالوااان ما تتبطل بالغسيل و البدي قطن 

و اخر يوم استلام طلبيات 25-8

واللي عندها صوره اطرشتها و برسمها ,, و اقدر اكتب اي شي تطلبونه

التوصيل ب25 سلم و استلم



http://hh7.net/download.php?img=6635



AED: 120





http://hh7.net/download.php?img=6636



AED: 100



والسموحه


مواضيع سابقة للرسم على التيشيرت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=547357

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=529667

----------


## Um.Nasser

:SalamAlikom: 
 :Rasool1: 

اسكارفات ....وكرستالات بالوان العلم


اسكارف العلم رقم 1 ......(اسكارف أسود واطرافه العلم ) .....45 درهم


اسكارف العلم رقم 2 ......(اسكارف بـ 4 الوان العلم ) ..........40 درهم


قباضة وردة العلم .......10 دراهم


اسويرة كرستال ...35 درهم ****حلق قلب بالوان العلم ...25درهم ****حلق بالوان العلم 20درهم


علاقة تيلفون كرستال .....20 درهم


ميدالية مفاتيح كرستال ....20 درهم


مسابيح كرستال .......40 درهم للحبة الوحدة


طقم( اسويرة + قلادة)........الاسويرة 20 درهم ..........القلادة 40 درهم

 :AlhamduleAllah:   :AlhamduleAllah:   :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## بنت الظيت

*[I السلاااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااته 

اشحااالكم بنوتاااات .... تختووخاات .... دبدووباااات ^^

عساااالكم مرتااااحين ان شاء الله 

اليوم حبيت اعرض عليكم توزيعاااتي 

اليوم الوطني ^^

ان شاء الله تنااال على اعجابكم 

ولا تنسووون تدعوولي ^^






عبااره عن مداخن صغير وفيها كوكااو بلجيكي 

هااي عبااره عن حصااله حلوه لليهاال يتعلموون يولفون بيزااتهم .. الحبه ب 9 دراهم

عبااره عن حفه وفيها شوكولااته للاطفال 

هااااي فيهاا نوع من الكوكااو االبلجيكي يمي يمي ... الحبه 8 دراهم




هااي عبااره عن لوشنات صغيره ... الحبه بــ 7 دراهم


سووري الصووره مقلووبه بس ماعليه مفهومه ههههه 
عبااره عن لوشناات للجسم ريحتها خباال الحبه وفي غرشه وحده عطر يعني ممكن اخليهم كلهم لوشنات او ممكن اخليهم عطور ^_^... 8 دراهم 


خواتي الدفع مسبق عن طريق تحويل المبلغ لحساب مندوبتي لبنك دبي الاسلامي .. و في مرات راح أقبل دفع رصيد للموبايل كعربون و بقية المبلغ عند الاستلام .. و اللي تدفع عقب تكنسل ماراح أرد لها أي مبلغ .. دامج طلبتي تستلمين .. و فكروا قبل ما اطلبون .. من تطلبون و تدفعون خلاص أشتغل على الطلبية و ماشي مجال اني أكنسل .. .. السموحة الطلب للجادات فقط
قيمة التوصيل بحسب عدد التوزيعات المطلوبة و بحسب المكان .. الغربية سعر التوصيل يبتدي من 45 درهم لـ 5 كيلو و أقل ..

واخيـــرا اتمنى انها اتنااال على اعجااابكم*

----------


## زكية الذكية

كفرات البلاك بيري لليوم الوطني 

عززي هويته  :12 (19):  ولبسيه أحلى كفر مفصص 



الكفر هذا للبلاك بيري بولد 
سعره 60 درهم

الدفع والتوصيل : سلم واستلم

وكل عام وانتي بخير يا اماراتي

----------


## بيت البسكويت

[QUOTE=بيت البسكويت]


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بيت البسكويت
> 
> السلام عليكم 
> بنات مب كل شي اهنا شغل يد بعض الاشيا جاهزة
> البروش على 5 دراهم فقط(عند الطلب يرجى ذكر اللون اخضر او احمر)
> 
> 
> سوار الاطفال (20 درهم) يتمطط والطفلة عمرها 2 سنة بس طبعا ينلبس لاكبر او اصغر
> 
> ...


[QUOTE=بيبي قيرل][QUOTE=بيت البسكويت]الشغلات اليديدة اللى طلبتوها والكريستال المستخدم نفس النوعيه الاولي من اجود الانواع ويلمع وايد بس حاولت في بعض الصور ابرز هاللمعة 
البروش من قدام ومن ورى

----------


## غــــــلا

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> 
> يبتلكم اليوم شيل البيت ... شيل صلاة ...
> بألوان علم اتحادنا .... وعلم الإمارات ...
> والشيل لندنية باااردة وناعمة.... (( نوعية ممتازة))
> 
> سعر الحبه ب 25 ..
> 
> ...

----------


## um saoody

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جيت أبكتب في بلادي كلمت ـن وفيه
كلمة توصف جمالها و أقول فيها:
يا بلاد المجد لي بالخضر مكسية
يا إمارات ـن عجزت إيش بسميها
بالعز و الخيرات دايم لنا عطية
تحيين يالامارات و اللي ساكن ـن فيها

مكانج بالحشا عالي وقلوبنا لج وفيه
دولتنا اللي احضنتنا ما نخليها
هذي الحضارة اللي تفخر بها البشرية
يعيش و يسلم جميع اللي تعب يبنيها
أبونا زايد بنا هالوطن معنا سوية
لي قزر حياته لجل ضمة أراضيها
فديتج يا إماراتي يا ذا اليد السخية
دار الكرم و الوفا من طبع أهاليها



الأسويره بـــ 8 دراهم ..المتوفر4 اساور للصغاريه والباقي للكبار 











بلادي يا اماراتي .. فديت ارضج يا بلادي .. فديتج يا اماراتي

بلادي يا اماراتي .. فديت ارضج يا بلادي .. فديتج يا اماراتي

يرحمك ربي يا زايد يا بن سلطان .. 

كفايه كلنا نفخر بالانسان

يزين اسمه إذا قلته بشفاتي

ربينا بعزه وعز الاماراتي


بلادي يا اماراتي .. فديت ارضج يا بلادي .. فديتج يا اماراتي

بلادي يا اماراتي .. فديت ارضج يا بلادي .. فديتج يا اماراتي

بلادي تنهل لزاير تفتح الاحضان

بلادي للوفى آيه للكرم عنوان

يحفظج ربي رب الكون يا بلادي

ابى احيا دنيتي وأموت واردد عاشت إماراتي
بلادي يا اماراتي .. فديت ارضج يا بلادي .. فديتج يا اماراتي

بلادي يا اماراتي .. فديت ارضج يا بلادي .. فديتج يا اماراتي*

----------


## رمشـ الغلا

ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ] مسَآكُمْ \\صباحكمـ.. دهن عوود [-.

~[السـلآمـ عليكمـ ورحمـهـ الله وبركـآتهـ ...~

شخبآرڪَم ؟
ربڪَم آلـآ بخير ۈعافيــہْ.. .؟


اليوم يايبتلكم اكسسوارات كروشيه لليوم الوطني

شغل ايد 100 %

اخليكم مع الصور ،،،




طوق..~




طوق بدزاين ثاني..~




شغاب..~




تك تك..~





كلكشن :طوق + شغاب + 2 تك تك + ربطه شعر..~




مريول العلم..~




شال..~





طوق بدزاين ثاني..~



ربطه للايد..~





محفظه موبايل..~



والي تبا بروشات او علاقه الموبايل بنفس الوردة ممكن اسويلها..~

واي شي تبونه قولولي..لا يردكم الا الكيبورد..~


،،،


للطلب:
 يرجى ارسال رساله تحتوي على:

الاسم \ رقم الموبايل \ المكان \ كود البضاعه \ العدد المطلوب


التوصيل عن طريق امبوست | سعر التوصيل : 30 درهم،،،


أقل كميه للطلب : 50 درهم،،،


" اخر موعد للطلبات : 29 \ 11 "


اي سؤال انا حاضرة عالخاص

تحياتيــ وانتظروا جديدي قريبا ،،،،

----------


## أم_سواف

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

الاولاد و الريايل 
اقدم لهم شي مميز هذي السنه 

بزم العلم .. من تصميمي ..و صنعت خصيصا لي ..


بزمه A العلم .. السعر = 120


بزمه B خريطه ملونه ..السعر=120 


بزمه C خريطه غير ملونه ..السعر=100
احسها رسميه ..تنفع حق الدوام


خواتي ..تعرضت لعملية نصب من الشركه ..
و لازلت احاول حل الاشكاليه ..
ارسلوا لي البزم بدون علب ..
إلي حابه تطلب ..يرجي العلم بأنه البزم بلا علب ..
من الان حتى إشعار آخر

----------


## نسمة عطر

بلادي يا اماراتي .. فديت ارضج يا بلادي .. فديتج يا اماراتي بلادي يا اماراتي



هلابكم دوووم .. 

اليوم حبيت اعرض لكم جديدي في عيد الاتحاااد ,, للبنات ,, للشباب ,, البنوتات الصغااار ،، وللسيارات والموبايلات نصيب بعد.. الكمية عندي محدودة ومن سبق لبق ،، أفكار حلوه والشغل نظيف ,,, 


اسعاري تبدأ من 5 دراهم واغلى شي ب 150 درهم ...


الدفع يكون مقدم تحويل عن طريق الأنصاري للصرافه او عن طريق التحويل للبنك واول ما يوصلني المبلغ بطرش الطلبية والتوصيل عليكم عن طريق شركة التوصيل واي حد يطلب من دون ما يطرش المبلغ ما بخذ الطلبية بعين الاعتبار... 


الافكااار من مجهودي الخااص وما احلل لاي وحده تاخذ الافكااااار.... 


الاسعااار كلها على الصور

والطلب يكون عن طريق الخااااص وممكن تحددون الحرف اللي ع الصوره ..

..وحاضريين لأي طلب.. والسموحه ويامرحبا السااااع



نبدأ بسم الله ,,,

اول شي استكرات للسياره وسوارفسكي للموبايل..



عدة ألوان للوجه واليد..




طربوشه للكبار والصغار او ممكن تكون تعليقة للسيارة



علاقة موبايل تضوي



علاقة موبايل كرستال



علاقة موبايل سوارفسكي حجمين 



علاقة موبايل خيوط وكرستال




علاقة موبايل حلقة وكرستال



مشط للشعر وكليبات للشعر




مشط للشعر



شغابات حلقة وكرستالات



شغابات كورشيه




يتبع ...

----------


## نسمة عطر

سويره قلوب



سويره خيوط وتور



سويره مطاط



سويره معدن



سويره دواير



ربطة مطاطية للشعر



قباضة كورشيه للشعر



قباضة شيفونات للشعر



كاب صوف



قبعة كورشية



كاب رياضة



كورشيه رياضي للراس واليديين



شنطة كورشيه للموبايل



يتبع ..

----------


## نسمة عطر

كورشيه ينلبس ع الكتفين



قميص ستان



قميص كورشيه ينربط من الجوانب 



شال صوف



شيلة عليها الديزان بالطول (اللي بتاخذ أكثر من وحدة بيكون لها خصم وايد حلو)



شيلة عليها الديزان بالعرض (اللي بتاخذ أكثر من وحدة بيكون لها خصم وايد حلو)



ليس (شريطة) كورشيه فيه مرايا ممكن ينحط ع الشيل او العبي 



ليس (شريطة) بالوان العلم



ورود تتركب لشيلة والعباية



يتبع

----------


## نسمة عطر

ورود فلين متشابكة 12 حبة للزينة



ورود فلين منفصلة 12 حبة للزينة



ورود فلين منفصلة 12 حبة صغيره للزينة



مسباح لولو



مسباح كريستال



علاقة كرة مخمل 



علاقة كور بلاستك 8 حبات



شنطة (خريطة) للتوزيعات



توزيعات عطور ريحة مركزة وثابتة داخل علبة شفافة مزينة



توزيعات مدخن مزين داخل علبة شفافة مزينة



ورود للزينه 4 الوان




دمتم بود

----------


## نسمة عطر

بلادي يا اماراتي .. فديت ارضج يا بلادي .. فديتج يا اماراتي بلادي يا اماراتي






هلابكم دوووم ..

او شي هاااذا رابط لموضعي الثاني ..

بضاعتي ل عيد الاتحاد .. اليوم الوطني 38 .. للبنات و الشبات والصغار.. الكمية محددوة 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=580000

قباضات منتوعه وبتشكيلات حلووه:: نزلت سعر القباضات عشان العيد الوطني

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=581547
اليوم حبيت اعرض لكم جديدي في عيد الاتحاااد ,, 
توزيعات عطور مركزة وخفيفة وكريمات معطرة وايد حلوه . بأسعار مناسبة وخيالية...


سعر التوزيعة مع التزيين 14 بالتور وشريطة درهم واذا كميه ممكن يتكون عليها خصم وايد حلوووو..
واللي تطلب السلة بتكون ب 100 درهم او قل ع حسب الكمية والحجم مع التزين... 


دفع يكون مقدم تحويل عن طريق الأنصاري للصرافه او عن طريق التحويل للبنك واول ما يوصلني المبلغ بطرش الطلبية والتوصيل عليكم عن طريق شركة التوصيل واي حد يطلب من دون ما يطرش المبلغ ما بخذ الطلبية بعين الاعتبار... 


هااي الصوره

غرشه العطر او الكريم .. مغلف بتور الوان العلم داخل سله ملونه بالوان العلم ...







..وحاضريين لأي طلب.. والسموحه منكم ..

----------


## &هجير&

عندي هالقباضه روعه 

الدرزن 200 درهم

----------


## Max!_MeL!a

> اليـــــــوم الوطنــــــــي قـــــــــــــــادم بإذن الله .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وبهــــــــذة المنــــــــــــاسبة الحــــــــــــــــــلوه 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## SPICY

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اللهم صلي و سلم على سيدنا محمد 
> عليه الصلاة و السلام
> 
> حب الوطن ماهو مجرد حكايه او كلمتين تنقال في اعذب اسلوب
> حب الوطن اخلاص مبدا وغايه تبصر بها عيون وتنبض بها قلوب
> 
> بهذه القصيدة الإماراتيه أبدا موضوعي .. ابدا بكلام و رأسي مرفوع الهامة عالي
> ...

----------


## uaemooon

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  





*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*كيف حالكم إن شاء الله بخير ؟*  





*بمناسبة قرب اليوم الوطني* 



*احب اعرض عليكم بعض الاغراض الي بتساعدكم على ابراز فرحتكم باليوم* 



*نبدأ* 



*العلم العملاق ( السعر300 درهم)* 
*يستخدم على المنزل من الخارج... اما على الجدار او اما الباب...* 





**  
*العلم المتوسط ( 60 درهم)* 
*يستخدم على السيارات* 

**









*العلم الصغير ( 3 اعلام ب 10 دراهم)* 
*غني عن التعريف ... اليهال يستانسون و هم يلوحون به عاليا* 



*شيلة علم الامارات*  
*بدون فصوص (45 درهم)*

*بالفصوص الصغار (55 درهم)*
*بالفصوص الصغار والورود ( 55 درهم )*













*الشباصات الحبة (3 دراهم )* 
*والاربع الوان ب 10 دراهم*

 









*الكاب النوعين ( 10 دراهم)* 



** 



** 



*الفرو ( 20 درهم)* 
** 









*الصديري ( 45 درهم )* 
** 
** 









*قلوب او دوائر..* 
*الي تنحط على السيارات بالمسيرة* 





*50 قلب او دائره لون احمر* 



*50 قلب او دائره لون اخضر* 



*50 قلب او دائره لون ابيض* 



*50 قلب او دائره لون اسود* 



*يعني 200 قلب او دائره ب 50 درهم فقط* 
** 






*القلب العملاق ( 750 درهم)* 
** 


*الافعي ( 250درهم)* 






** 

*للطلب ارسلي رساله على الخاص بالطلب*  
*الاسم :*

*رقم الموبايل:*
*المنطقة:*
*سلم واستلم*
*و سعر التوصيل عليج...شركة توصيل*

----------


## stars

السلام عليكم

حبيباتي عندي لكم شوية أشياء خاصة باليوم الوطني ... معظمهم طبعا شغل ايدي وشوية شارتنهم.

الدفع والتوصيل

إلي بتطلب من الأشغال اليدوية التوصيل سلم واستلم 25 درهم 

اما الأشياء الجاهزة لازم اروح اشتريهم من السوق فإلي تباني اروح تودع الفلوس في حسابي وغقب بروح اشتري (إلي ما تقدر تودع في حسابي تطرشلي رصيد 25( إلي هو سعر التوصيل) وانا بشتري الأغراض بفلوسي وعقب بطرشهم (بس بلييييز إلي تطلب تكون جاده لأن حرام اشتري الأغراض وتم عندي وانا دافعة ثمنهم وبيكون دين في ذمة إلي بتطلب)

أخليكم مع الصور

(1)
حيل بألوان علم الإمارات فيه منه للصغار من عمر 3 سنوات وأكبر وللكبار 
السعر: 10 دراهم والأثنين ب 16







(2)

أساور لليد تناسب الأولام والبنات .. في منها حجمين الكبير والصغير
في الصورة السوار الأسود الحجم الكبير والباقي الحجم الصغير

السعر: الحبة ب 7 و ثلاث حبات ب 18








(3)

سويرة راقية جدا – شغل يد – تتوسع حسب حجم اليد لأن الربطة مطاطية
اقدر نفس الشغل على سلسلة اوطوق او تك تك
السعر: 

السوار: 20
السلسلة: 25التك تك : 10 للحبة
الطوق: 15










(4)

سويرة شغل يدوي تناسب كل المقاسات لأنها تتسكر بال جك جك
اقدر نفس الشغل على سلسلة مع كرستالات وشرايط

السعر:
السوار: 15 
سعر السلسلة: 15





(5)

سويرة جميلة – شغل يد – 

السعر: 25

----------


## stars

(6)

بروش وتك تك – شغل يد وممكن اسوي منه بأحجام مختلفة ... اقدر اسوي منه طوق للشعر وسلسلة

السعر للبروش: 15
السعر للتك تك للحبة الوحده 10 
سعر الطوق : 15
سعر السلسلة: 30 السلسلة بتكون نفس السلسلة إلي تحت (اختاري وحده منهم وانا بحط هالشغل عليها.










(7)
بروش روووووعة –شغل يد – وممكن اسوي منه سلسلة ... يعني احط نفس الشغل على وحده من السلاسل إلي تحت او على سلسلة سادة.

السعر للبروش: 20
سعر للسلسلة : 30



(8)

تك تك للشعر وممكت احط نفس الشغل عالتاج او اسو منه بروش وسلسلة مع شرايط وغيره

سعر التك تك: الحبه ب 6
سعر البروش: 8
سعر التاج : 10
سعر السلسلة : 15





(9)

مشبك للشعر 
السعر: 10دراهم والأثنين ب 16 






(10)

سلسلية في غاية الروعة والأناقة وفلا جذابة – شغل يد – مميزة بمعنى الكلمة

السعر: 30








(11)

سلسلية راقية وبسيطة – شغل يد – مميزة بمعنى الكلمة

السعر: 30

----------


## stars

(12)

طوق بكرستالات بألوان العلم – الطوق الأول عريض والثاني ارفع

السعر: 10






(13)

حلق في غاية الروعة – شغل يد – متوفر حبة وحده من اللون الأسود .. ممكن احط نفس الشغل على اشكال وألوان ثانية.

السعر: 20









(14)

خواتم بألون علم الإمارات (3 اشكال)
بلمعه حلوت بس مب واضحة في الصور

السعر : الحبة ب 22 وإلي تطلب أكثر من 2 بحسبلها الحبة ب 20















(15)

قبعة طويلة بألوان العلم وعليها اجراس – للبنات والأولاد –هي اصلا للكبار بس ممكن تلبس من عمر 10 وفوق 





(16)

ربطة للشعر

السعر: الحبة ب 7 دراهم وثلاث حبات ب 20

----------


## stars

(17)

مناكير اسلامي بألوان علم الإمارات

السعر : اللون الواحد ب10 وأربع ألوان ب 30








(18)

طاسة + سلسلة + حلق للأطفال ويد حلو باللبس

السعر : 50






(19)
شباصات للعقوص او لذيل الحصان

السعر: 10 دراهم للزوج

النوع الأول:



النوع الثاني:



النوع الثالث:

----------


## basko0ota

*حلق عيد الاتحاد* 


المتوفر : 7 حبات 


السعر : 55 درهم

----------


## فراوله دبي

السلاام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 





مبروك يا شعب الأمارات بالعيد *** يعله يعيد أعوام و أعوام



بقيادته خليفه الشيخ الرشيد*** تفداه روسنا و روس الاقوام

العصاي سعرها ب30 الحبة والدرزن 22





وابو التيب ب15 درهم والجملة ب12

.. تعليقات للثياب 



وهاي سعرها ب15 تعلقينها على الثوب او اي شي ... وومكن اطول الشريط اللي تحت 











وهاي سعرها ب 20 واذا بدون ورد فهي ب15







والشباصه الحبة ب5 













وطريقة التسليم .... سلم واستلم واذا في وحده تبي تستفيد وتبيع في اي مكان براعيها وايد بالسعر

----------


## فيري نايس للإكسسوار

**  
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*بمناسبة عيد الاتحاد حبيت اعمل شي خاص للمناسبة* 
*شباصات ورد بلون العلم*  

** 



** 

*الموديل الاول* 
*طولها الكامل16سنتيمتر الوردة الحمراء من الاوركنزا والاوراق عليها سيلان باللون الابيض والاخضر والاسود والاحمر*  
*سعر القطعة 35 درهم وللجملة 30 درهم يعني يلي بتطلب فوق 6 قطع بحسبلها الوحدة ب30 درهم*  


** 

*الموديل الثاني* 
*طوله 14 سنتيمتر الورد الاحمر بلاستك سعر القطعة 20 درهم والجملة سعر القطعة 15 درهم* 
*يلي بتطلب 6 قطع وفوق السعر بيكون 15 درهم للقطعة*  
*التوصيل على الزبونة بشركة الامبوست 30درهم* 
*للتواصل على الخاص او الاتصال على الرقم الموجود في التوقيع* 
*ان شاء الله يعجبوكن*  
*وماتنسوني من الدعاء*
**

----------


## ولا شي

[CENTER]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه 

مجموعتي هالمره كبيرة وتتضمن صور لعلم الامارات دولتنا الغاليه ولشيوخنا الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه والباقين الله يحفظهم وغيرهم.. وان شاءالله تعجبكم ^^ 

الاستكارات نوعية ممتازه ( هاي كواليتي ) ماتخرب الابتوب يعني لو حبيتوا تشيلونه مايخلي اثر وراه عادي والصوره الي حاطتنها للاستيكر من ورى تشهد على كلامي .. 

وراح اعرض عليكم الصور مصغره وعلى كل صوره رقم اضغطوا عالصور عشان تشوفونها بشكل أكبر والعدد محدووود .. للجــادات فقــــــــط .. 
اخليكم مع الصووور .. 












وهذي من تصويري للاستيكر وهو على لابتوبي شو رايكم حلوو صـح ^^


وهذي صورة من الخلف من تصويري توضح كيف تضبطونه على حجم شاشتكم وكيف تلزقونه ولاحظوا الخطوط الموجوده تكون نفس الاطارات 
راح تلاحظون انه لو كانت
الشاشه صغيره ممكن يتضبط على حجمها بالضبط يعني تقدرون تصغرونه بالحجم اللي تبونه ومثل ما تشوفون مكتوب عليها نوعيه ممتازه وانها ماتخلي اثر وراها لما تشيلونه..



بالنسبة للسعر الحبه ب 55 درهـــــم 

واذا خذتوا 6 حبات تصير الحبه ب45 درهم 

وللطـــــــلب حيـــــــــاكم عالخــــــاص مع ذكر هذي البيانات : 

( الاسم- الرقم - الاماره - المنطقه - الطلب ) 

والتوصيل والدفع سلم واستلم يوصلكم لين باب بيتكم او لمكان شغلكم تستلمون الطلبيه من المندوب وتعطونه المبلغ 

التوصيل ب25 درهم لكل الامارات ماعدا المناطق الغربيه مثل بدع زايد والسلع ب45 درهم.. 

^^[/QUOTE]

----------


## basko0ota

حلق عيد الاتحاد 


المتوفر : 7 حبات 


السعر : 55 درهم

----------


## زكية الذكية

كفرات بلاك بيري بولد ،، سلفر وعليها الشعار 



السعر 60 

طريقه الدفع : سلم واستلم

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



بدت بعهد زايد وراشد المــــسرات **** وبدت وراها مسيرة خير هم خططوها

اجتمعت على طاوله فيها الامنيات **** خير وعداله لجلها الامارات اسسوها

عمها الوفا والاخوه من كل الجــــهات **** سبع امارات زينة الدنيا ويا حلوها

يمينها خير ويسارها معــــــــــــــجزات **** ولي غمضت العيون الامارات لقوها

رحل راشد ومعاه الارواح راحلات**** ورحل زايد بعدها الاعلام نكــــــسوها

لكن فيها رجال اتحكموا بالمدارات **** ورفعوا راية دولة هم بنـــــــــــــــــوها

ثمانية وثلاثين عام كلها خيرات **** وخيرها دايم دام شيوخنا امسكوها

شدو الهمة وتحدو الليالي القاسيات **** وعبدو بلاد ٍ للشعب ولهم امنوها





خلونا نفرح بيوم الإتحاد على طريقتنا الخاصة ^...^





و الحين بخليكم مع الصور 






(1) & (2)

سويرة 
5 دراهم







(3) & (4) & (5) & (6)

5 دراهم ( الرجاء تحديد الرقم )

(7) & (8) & (9) & (10)

3 دراهم ( الرجاء تحديد الرقم )






(11) & (12)

10 دراهم ( تتعلق ف الرقبة )

(الرجاء تحديد الرقم )






(13)
20 درهم







(14)
25 درهم







(15)
5 دراهم ( الرجاء اختيار اللون )

الحجم الصغير ينفع لتحت ال 7 سنوات 







(16)
6 دراهم ( الرجاء اختيار اللون )

الحجم الكبير 







(17)

شباصه للبنونات 
6 دراهم للحبتين 






(18)

حافظة للموبايل 
6 دراهم






(19)

مسبحة
10 دراهم

[/

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

](20)

سويرة ( الرجاء اختيار اللون )
8 دراهم 










(21)
سويرة
5 دراهم










(22)

خاتم

25 درهم











(23)

نظارة
3 دراهم











(24)

استكير
3 دراهم








(25)

استكير
3 دراهم








(26)

10 دراهم ( تتعلق ع الملابس )










(27)

قباضة من الجحم الصغير ( بالتور)
25 درهم











(28)

قباضة من الحجم الكبير ( بالتور)
40 درهم










(29)

قباضة من الحجم الكبير ( بالشيفون )
40 درهم









(30)

شيلة 

65 درهم لطرف واحد 









التوصيل

عن طريق المندوب 25 دراهم لكافة الإمارات و 45 درهم للمنطقة الغربية

عن طريق امبوست 30 دراهم لكافة الإمارات و 80 درهم للمنطقة الغربية 




الحجز 

اي وحدة بتحجز اي طلبية لازم اطرش لي مبلغ التوصيل كرصيد ع رقمي










ولا تنسون تدعون لوالدنا الشيخ زايد بن سلطان رحمة الله عليه [/

----------


## moonface1972

ربي يوفقج

----------


## ورودة دبي

كل عام و الامارات بخير 

كل عام واليميع بالف خير

انتهت المناسبة

سيتم اغلاق و الغاء التثبيت الموضوع

----------

